# Carlito Released



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## braddahneil (Jan 28, 2006)

Wow I'm surprised he would be released for a reason like this


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

His release isn't a surprise. The *reason* he was released, however, kind of is. :hmm:


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

i guess this was why he was not on the panel on nxt this week. oh well, maybe he will learn his job should come before drugs.


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

Damn, one of those 'wasted potential' cases along with Kendrick. A big shame.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

See ya in 90 days in Orlando buddy.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Too bad about Carlito; he was never used to his full potential in the WWE... no surprise there.

Although it looks like it's his own fault he was released.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Primo is screwed


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice one Carlito, you've just fucked yourself _and_ your brother. WWE had better call up their cousin from FCW sooner rather than later.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

SJFCPEEP said:


> Primo is screwed


same with tito..


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah, I feel sorry for Primo, seeing as they actually had something to do with Dibiase.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

poor primo, and that's one less tag team


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Damn, Carlito was a great talent. Just when The Colòns were back together.


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

OH MY GOD WHAT IS CARLY CALONE DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE?


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Just when he started to have something good going on with Primo. He's his own worst enemy. I'm surprised he's lasted this long really. Such wasted potential. No doubt off to TNA along with Shelton, Mickie and the rest.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

We've been talking about his release since like 2007. Here's the day it finally happened. I would like to echo the others and say Primo is screwed, And this happens right when they were being re-established as a tag team.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

No! Not Carlito! He was released for drugs? And he was still out of shape? Wow. And like someone said earlier, Primo is screwed.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

DASS NUT COOL.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I wonder if this has anything to do with Tarver's early exit from NXT.

Here's hoping that this doesn't cost Tarver, too. Hopefully they just bring him right up to the main roster anyways, maybe as a shot to Carlito.


----------



## wrestlefanshop (Sep 28, 2009)

WWE did the right thing if he is not going to go to rehab they had no other choice.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

this is not cool bro


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I blame the WWE
If a man wants to smoke weed and take E-pills fire him
If hes on steroids and pain pills suspend him and send him to rehab
Stay Classy WWE


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I doubt Primo is totally screwed. They have plans to bring Orlando Colon up, so a tag team could be in the works.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Probably did it on purpose, heh.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Guy always had a fucking terrible attitude. Amazed it took this long tbh*


----------



## afkatk (May 4, 2007)

Mickie got fired for holding up a bus a few times so it doesn't surprise me they'd fire him over something so petty.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Surprised at the reason but not surprised he's been released.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Geez they put this fucker on blast. :lmao


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks like Primo will get Carlito's job spot and be released a few months later.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

That's not cool.

Yeah, he hasn't done anything in so long. He was one of the hottest rookies in wwe in 2004 when he feuded with John Cena over the US Championship winning the title from him on his debut. After that feud his career had just gone down hill. There had been not too many big moments for him inbetween then and now and he had virtually done nothing. I know I've heard he had a bad attitude or was lazy and stuff like that but then why push him immediately off the bat back in 2004 and then just give up on him for 6 years but keep him employed on the roster.

I thought Carlito still had something to offer WWE if they made him more serious and let him cut some promos and had him tag back up with his brother as heels that could have REALLY REALLY helped out WWE's tag team division because Colons vs. Hart Dynasty and Colons vs. Dudebusters is an automatic good match and win for the wrestling fans.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Way to screw up your career dumb ass. We will be seeing him job to Rob Terry in a few months.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Why would he go to TNA?

He has a cosy spot in Puerto Rico whenever he wants.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

MrWalsh said:


> I blame the WWE
> If a man wants to smoke weed and take E-pills fire him
> If hes on steroids and pain pills suspend him and send him to rehab
> Stay Classy WWE


They released Carlito because he refused to go to rehab


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

what a moron, there's a lot of addicts who'd kill for rehab


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

afkatk said:


> Mickie got fired for holding up a bus a few times so it doesn't surprise me they'd fire him over something so petty.


They just make up excuses to release someone to cover up the real reasons why.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I never liked Carlito / Colons
I figured he'd get released fairly soon , but damn ... over drugs? Way to screw your career.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Now I expected Carlito to be released at some point, but the fact that the Colons got back together made me think that Carlito would be around for the Summer at least.

What a reason to release Carlito as well. That is crazy.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i don't see primo screwed, i see tito replacing carlito's place


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeah, since there's another Colon now they probably felt he was expendable.


----------



## twodogs (Feb 10, 2010)

That's not cool


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow, they really threw him under the bus in the press release.

Oh well. It is what it is.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Billy Kidman said:


> Wow, they really threw him under the bus in the press release.
> 
> Oh well. It is what it is.


Didn't they say the same thing when Umaga was released?


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

I hope Carlito gets help for the drugs, I would hate to see another wrestler die young.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

SJFCPEEP said:


> Primo is screwed


There's nothing left for him. He's gonna be gone within the next few months.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I don't get how they "threw him under the bus."

These violations became public a while ago. All it says was that he failed his first test and refused to go to rehab.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

CMPunk665 said:


> There's nothing left for him. He's gonna be gone within the next few months.


----------



## Mrs. Kennedy (Aug 8, 2008)

Surprising ...
Now that Carlito is gone Primo will probably get the future endeavours soon.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

also wwe offering carlito rehab must mean it's more than marijuana ... has to be a drug in the steroid, cocaine, heroin etc level


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

The thing is, when Carlito was "Carlito Cool" with the apple, in the IC title runs, he was a credible wrestler, not only credible, but highly entertaining as well, people thought he had major potential. He did win the US title on his debut, don't forget that. He was just.. pushed aside though for other talent. I believe he should go to TNA, especially with them planning to cut a few guys now, Carlito would be a good acquisition.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Again, I seriously doubt we'll see him in TNA. He's going to Puerto Rico.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

good he's terrible. about time they got rid of him.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Canadian said:


> The thing is, when Carlito was "Carlito Cool" with the apple, in the IC title runs, he was a credible wrestler, not only credible, but highly entertaining as well, people thought he had major potential. He did win the US title on his debut, don't forget that. He was just.. pushed aside though for other talent. I believe he should go to TNA, especially with them planning to cut a few guys now, Carlito would be a good acquisition.


He wasn't just pushed aside. It's been well documented that he has a bad attitude.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

welcome to tna, carlito, welcome to tna !!! not that i want him to go there but he will end up there.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

SC4L said:


> He wasn't just pushed aside. It's been well documented that he has a bad attitude.


Didn't those reports come out after he was 'pushed aside' though? I can't say I blame him if so: he was over and credible, and for no yet still managed to fall off the card. Same thing has happened every time he starts to gain moment. This is the same situation Benjamin was in.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

I blame Jon Lovitz


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Not surprising. Goodbye Carlito Caribbean Cool. See you in the Indies or something.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

O_O at long last Carlito is finally of our screens 

Great news


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*That's cool *


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

peepoholic said:


> Nice one Carlito, you've just fucked yourself _and_ your brother. WWE had better call up their cousin from FCW sooner rather than later.


Yeah, cause WWE was doing so much with him until he got released. 

I've never said this about any other wrestler, but I'm calling it right now. In the upcoming months and maybe even years, Carlito did this so he could get released. 

Many months ago, it was reported that Carlito tried to get out of his contract but the company refused. 

For years we have heard he was unhappy there and some thought he looked lazy in the ring because of that. 

I think he meant to get caught because he KNEW that it was the ONLY way he could get to leave. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if he started with whatever he was using like a year ago, but it's only now that they tested him (Not sure if everytime they test if they test EVERYBODY, or if it's only a few random people). 

Again, I've never said this for any other wrestler ever, but due to the long history of Carlito not being happy and WWE not wanting to release him, I think it will be revealed in the future (maybe really distant future) that this was his idea on how to get out.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

looks like they'll never catch any of the roid monkeys.


----------



## wrestlefanshop (Sep 28, 2009)

jimboystar24 said:


> Yeah, cause WWE was doing so much with him until he got released.
> 
> I've never said this about any other wrestler, but I'm calling it right now. In the upcoming months and maybe even years, Carlito did this so he could get released.
> 
> ...


Usually if someone wants to leave so bad WWE lets them. Plus your going by dirt sheets so thats not very credible.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

jimboystar24 said:


> Yeah, cause WWE was doing so much with him until he got released.
> 
> I've never said this about any other wrestler, but I'm calling it right now. In the upcoming months and maybe even years, Carlito did this so he could get released.
> 
> ...


You don't know, him and Carlito could have been pushed. Plus it won't look so obvious that Primo would get released soon too.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The only thing shocking about this was that he and Primo were supposedly in line for a push of some sort.

Considering that he had fallen out of favor in the company so many times, it was a wonder he lasted as long as he did.

The only person I feel bad for is Primo, as his chances of surviving in the company much longer are loking pretty slim.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Is there a "Is Carlito going to TNA?" thread in the TNA section yet? wouldn't suprise me if there isnt one by tommorow


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

There is a colon in FCW too. He can come up and team with Primo I guess.
I'm glad Carlito is gone. Now I don't have to see same damn threads all the time about how he is being buried.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The last person before Carlito who got released for refusing rehab was Umaga, and well we all know what happened to him. Take the fucking rehab retard!


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

Don't get the whole "See you in TNA" stuff people are talking about, he'll go back to Puerto Rico and be with his dads organization WWC (World Wrestling Council) and be their major star since he always failed to do anything to push himself within WWE. IMO no big loss the guy has been on a downhill for years and never pushed himself to become something. 

I doubt Primo will get depushed they'll just not have him on tv and wait for their cousin to come up from FCW and team them both up and continue on with plans they had for Primo & Carlito if there was any to begin with.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Damn, I was kind of looking forward to the Colon's getting a small push to the tag titles...I guess that cuts another team down from the tag division, making...two legitimate teams now?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Shame. Hopefully Carlos Jr. does not become the new Umaga. I hope he receives some manner of help if it's serious. Otherwise, he was doing nothing, so might as well release him anyway.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

Now that.. that aint cool.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Well this really is a huge shame, none of this would have ever happened had Hunter not buried him a while back, he would have probably been a multi time world champion by now.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Carlito has just won the lottery, the guy has been desperate to get out of the WWE for a good while now, he has probably been on shit for about two years and knowing his luck, simply wasn't tested :lmao Carlito will be a major success in TNA


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

This is my latest tribute for Carlito.


So Sad...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

P.Smith said:


> Well this really is a huge shame, none of this would have ever happened had Hunter not buried him a while back, he would have probably been a multi time world champion by now.


Hunter wouldn't have "buried" him if he never made that comment about Triple H being successful because he was married to the boss's daughter. Even if there was some truth to it, you shouldn't say it in a public forum. That was all his fault. Also he's been criticized for his work ethic for many years which is a shame because he had some interesting feuds back when he debuted.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

ok wtf, its his first violitation, and he gets released? what a load of bullshit. isn't he suppose to get 3 before he get's fired? o well, didn't care too much for him


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK?!! Primo's career is pretty much over now.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

RatedRudy said:


> ok wtf, its his first violitation, and he gets released? what a load of bullshit. isn't he suppose to get 3 before he get's fired? o well, didn't care too much for him


He refused to go to rehab, just like Umaga. Of course they are going to release him if he doesn't help himself.


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

Carlito didnt even want to be there in the first place. He would always shoot on the company saying they didnt know how to use him.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm honestly surprised the kept him this long, he hasn't done anything in like a year.


----------



## MachoMuta (Nov 5, 2007)

About time they got rid of him.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Being a fan of his for so long it's really disappointing news. Not cool. Should have accepted the rehab man 

But, I will survive. HEY HEY


----------



## MVP444 (Jan 26, 2009)

cocaine :no:


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Optikk said:


> Probably did it on purpose, heh.


Yeah, I'm thinking that now that his cousin is getting called up. Hell if you want a consperacy theroy he may have got a false positive test just so he could turn down rehab to get fired so he can leave.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

llamadux said:


> There is a colon in FCW too. He can come up and team with Primo I guess.
> I'm glad Carlito is gone. Now I don't have to see same damn threads all the time about how he is being buried.


I'm willing to bet that we will, all that will change is the tense used (present to past)


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

After they cut Masters, him, Carlito, and Shelton Benjamin should start a stable in TNA called "Would've, Could've, Should've". Everyone just knew when Carlito first arrived he was going to be a WC...so much for that. He was vastly overrated and wasn't doing anything of note anyway. At least he can milk that he has a win over Cena.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

MVP444 said:


> cocaine :no:


i hope this isn't true and if he rejected rehab then his little brother needs to act like a big brother


----------



## Rowdy Roddy Piper (May 21, 2010)

Can't believe it took this long.


----------



## A.K.O. (Feb 1, 2010)

Considering the state they've left other wrestlers in once they've been released, it seems all a bit high and mighty to release someone like this.. all the while making him out to be a druggy. 

Meanwhile it's all good with plenty of others if they sell t-shirts?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

dan_marino said:


> Didn't those reports come out after he was 'pushed aside' though? I can't say I blame him if so: he was over and credible, and for no yet still managed to fall off the card. Same thing has happened every time he starts to gain moment. This is the same situation Benjamin was in.


Nope. He was being pushed hard as a babyface in 2006 but he hated playing face so he moaned about it in a very public interview oh and yeah he even mentioned some "politics" going on. He was never the same since then.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> Hunter wouldn't have "buried" him if he never made that comment about Triple H being successful because he was married to the boss's daughter. Even if there was some truth to it, you shouldn't say it in a public forum. That was all his fault. Also he's been criticized for his work ethic for many years which is a shame because he had some interesting feuds back when he debuted.


Wrong, he can say whatever he wants. You sound like a fucking tool. Then again christian is.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The shoot interview should be fantastic.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

RKO1988 said:


> Wrong, he can say whatever he wants. You sound like a fucking tool. Then again christian is.


*Did someone say he couldn't say whatever he wants? Of course he can say anything he wants... he just has to suffer the consequences of doing so.*


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Did someone say he couldn't say whatever he wants? Of course he can say anything he wants... he just has to suffer the consequences of doing so.*


he was just stating the truth. the wwe is full of shit and will never improve if they're that butthurt over something so petty.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

RKO1988 said:


> he was just stating the truth. the wwe is full of shit and will never improve if they're that butthurt over something so petty.


*As true as that may be, it wasn't wise to say such a thing... It did the man absolutely no favors, career wise.*


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

What a bullshit excuse to release him. This just brings into question the credibility of the wellness program. Carlito has his first strike and refuses rehab, so is sacked? Yet that walking, talking piece of Crystal Meth known as Jeff Hardy fails the test for the second time and doesn't have to go to rehab. As far as I'm concerned, the wellness program has zero credibility while one thing applies for one person and doesn't apply for the other.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> Nice one Carlito, you've just fucked yourself _and_ your brother. WWE had better call up their cousin from FCW sooner rather than later.


Their cousin? You mean...Primo's _Primo?_


----------



## goodboi117 (May 5, 2008)

wow the hart dynasty's only opponents gone... looks like JerimIZ Is going to win


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Carlito is an idiot for refusing rehab.

WWE is an idiot for releasing Carlito just because he said no on his first strike, and exposing the BS that is the Wellness Policy even further.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

No fuck I loved Carlito gay.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

rcc said:


> What a bullshit excuse to release him. This just brings into question the credibility of the wellness program. Carlito has his first strike and refuses rehab, so is sacked? Yet that walking, talking piece of Crystal Meth known as Jeff Hardy fails the test for the second time and doesn't have to go to rehab. As far as I'm concerned, the wellness program has zero credibility while one thing applies for one person and doesn't apply for the other.


*You're just now coming to that conclusion? 


Anyway, Carlito has been trouble for a while now. This is just a great excuse to bag him. 

I don't have a problem with that.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It was only a matter of time. This has been coming for years, the same way it was with Benjamin.

Although, I am surprised that Benjamin got released first because he did better.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

rcc said:


> What a bullshit excuse to release him. This just brings into question the credibility of the wellness program. Carlito has his first strike and refuses rehab, so is sacked? Yet that walking, talking piece of Crystal Meth known as Jeff Hardy fails the test for the second time and doesn't have to go to rehab. As far as I'm concerned, the wellness program has zero credibility while one thing applies for one person and doesn't apply for the other.


No to mention Bret hart was cleared to wrestle even though any real doctor would more then likely tell him no he cant.
Its all about money for them if a guy like Hardy can do whatever he wants but Carlito gets fired the minute he messed up is a clear message to everyone in the company. Be a star and get away with anything or Be a nobody and get fired for BS reasons.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

He knew refusing to go to rehab would result in immediate termination. He knew what he was doing. He didn't wanna be there anyway, and rightfully so they did nothing with him since they broke up the Colons. 

Can't wait for his shoot interview, seems very passionate about the politics.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *You're just now coming to that conclusion?
> 
> 
> Anyway, Carlito has been trouble for a while now. This is just a great excuse to bag him.
> ...


Oh, I have known that for a while as well.

This was probably also a great opportunity for WWE to not have to pay out his contract as technically he's breached the terms of his contract.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ruiner87 said:


> His release isn't a surprise. The *reason* he was released, however, kind of is. :hmm:


Bingo.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

this is his first time right? wonder if he'd be willing to go back 






:lmao Anyways Shoot interviews on the WWE politics please Carlito!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Who knew that apples were a banned substance?

So there goes Carlito and Shelton Benjamin. Who's gonna be the next generation of internet darlings who never get anywhere? My money's on Dolph Ziggler and The Miz.

I'll be off to troll the inevitable 'Bring in Carlito/Vince McMahon is nasty' thread in the TNA section.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Miz is closer to a MITB title win than a pink slip. Everyone speaks highly of his work ethic and dedication to improve, including Triple H who has expressed his support publically.

WWE actually knows what they're doing with him, and he's a heat magnet. Carlito, Benjamin and Ziggler are jobbers people turn away from. In less than 6 months, Miz has worked with DX, Jericho, Big Show and Bret Hart. How does that scream "release"?


----------



## CM Sean (Mar 16, 2008)

Primo's next I guess, lol.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

This probably should have happened for awhile now.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

SMD said:


> Primo's next I guess, lol.


it's been said before, the wwe could bring up their cousin and still have the colons.

hell i don't think anybody would notice since carlito was barely on tv. just have cole say carlito got a haircut.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

fpalm...the reason behind this is just...:no: and the timing...just when it looked like he was gonna do something relevant with Dibiase...well it's best this way....he's been in the doghouse for years...


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

finally



kiss the stick said:


> this is his first time right? wonder if he'd be willing to go back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he probably had to sign something saying he can't reveal much in public, so unless he wants to lose all his money, he'll probably be vague about, like most of the angry WWE superstars.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

sesshomaru said:


> he probably had to sign something saying he can't reveal much in public, so unless he wants to lose all his money, he'll probably be vague about, like most of the angry WWE superstars.


*He can't lose money they are no longer paying him.*


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Who knew that apples were a banned substance?
> 
> So there goes Carlito and Shelton Benjamin. Who's gonna be the next generation of internet darlings who never get anywhere? My money's on Dolph Ziggler and The Miz.
> 
> I'll be off to troll the inevitable 'Bring in Carlito/Vince McMahon is nasty' thread in the TNA section.


meh, wwe's fault. they can't make any stars that aren't big and buff. They continue to fail. All they had to do was give carlito a world title and let him do his stuff.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

He did drugs on purpose and refused rehab to get out of his contract early.

CONSPIRACY!


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

RKO1988 said:


> meh, wwe's fault. they can't make any stars that aren't big and buff. They continue to fail. All they had to do was give carlito a world title and let him do his stuff.


Why give a lazy superstar a world title?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

RKO1988 said:


> meh, wwe's fault. they can't make any stars that aren't big and buff. They continue to fail. All they had to do was give carlito a world title and let him do his stuff.


cm punk is big and buffed now??

have you payed any attention to danielson??

stop being bias against someone. wwe gave carlito so many chances but with his attitude, his overall not caring and now refusing help is what screwed him.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

this guy has more potential than Sheamus, McIntyre and Swagger


----------



## MusicToMyEars (Apr 7, 2010)

Another gifted talent gone, what a shame.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Pyro™;8435723 said:


> Miz is closer to a MITB title win than a pink slip. Everyone speaks highly of his work ethic and dedication to improve, including Triple H who has expressed his support publically.
> 
> WWE actually knows what they're doing with him, and he's a heat magnet. Carlito, Benjamin and Ziggler are jobbers people turn away from. In less than 6 months, Miz has worked with DX, Jericho, Big Show and Bret Hart. How does that scream "release"?


Miz has improved tons over the past few years but to be a main eventer you need to be either big, or good in the ring, and he's nowhere near to being either. He's one botched face turn away from being meaningless. He reminds me too much of someone like the Road Dogg. Too one-dimensional. He wouldn't be the first person who got a big push only to disappear into obscurity. Look at Ken Kennedy and Kenny Dykstra.


----------



## Austin:316_UK (Jul 20, 2008)

I had real high hopes for him when he interrupted Austin/Piper at that wrestlemania. Shame to see him go, but let's be honest, the Carlito of them days has been gone for a long time, he was just languishing.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

TNA will have one great summer

WGTT(benjamin and haas), Angle returning, Carlito to TNA

who knows what else TNA will do as well, things will get interesting for sure


----------



## KidVideo (Oct 30, 2008)

Fans have to remember that he gave a promo where he wanted to go to smackdown or he would quit. And that didn't happened. It wasn't a shoot promo, but its something he could've had in mind.

Edge and Orton have failed these test, and Orton wasn't asked to take rehabilitation the first time he failed the test.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i don't know what makes me feel more sad that he was released, or that the first thing that came to my mind when i read why he was released was umaga


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Miz has improved tons over the past few years but to be a main eventer you need to be either big, or good in the ring, and he's nowhere near to being either. He's one botched face turn away from being meaningless. He reminds me too much of someone like the Road Dogg. Too one-dimensional. He wouldn't be the first person who got a big push only to disappear into obscurity. Look at Ken Kennedy and Kenny Dykstra.


The Miz's mic skills and charisma make up for his lack in size and in ring ability, at least in the WWE. Kennedy would have been a main eventer by now...if not for his injury problems.


----------



## KidVideo (Oct 30, 2008)

youngb11 said:


> The Miz's mic skills and charisma make up for his lack in size and in ring ability, at least in the WWE. Kennedy would have been a main eventer by now...if not for his injury problems.


Of course Kennedy would've been a main eventer. People tend to forget he won the money in the bank briefcase and was set to cash it in at wrestlemania, but do to an injury had to hand over the briefcase to Edge.


----------



## Rowdy Roddy Piper (May 21, 2010)

SMD said:


> Primo's next I guess, lol.


I hope so. He's just as boring and shitty.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Rowdy Roddy Piper said:


> I hope so. He's just as boring and *shitty.*


In what way?


----------



## KidVideo (Oct 30, 2008)

Carlito was very entertaining, very charismatic. And contrary to some other WWE prospects he could actually put on a great match.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

KidVideo said:


> Fans have to remember that he gave a promo where he wanted to go to smackdown or he would quit. And that didn't happened. It wasn't a shoot promo, but its something he could've had in mind.
> 
> Edge and Orton have failed these test,


Orton actually failed twice. I'm happy that he finally got released from the WWE,but sad about why. The fact that it was his first strike & he refused rehab has to make you wonder if he did it purposely to get out of his contract.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

RKO1988 said:


> meh, wwe's fault. they can't make any stars that aren't big and buff. They continue to fail. All they had to do was give carlito a world title and let him do his stuff.


Except Carlito used steroids a fucktonne to even get as big as he was, total junkie. Confirmed by London and Kendrick.


----------



## KidVideo (Oct 30, 2008)

Victor_J said:


> Orton actually failed twice. I'm happy that he finally got released from the WWE,but sad about why. The fact that it was his first strike & he refused rehab has to make you wonder if he did it purposely to get out of his contract.


I say he did. He didn't care about anything, but I'm sure he would've start caring if he felt he was going to get a huge push. Carlito would've gotten into better shape if he felt he was going to get a good push.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

KidVideo said:


> I say he did. He didn't care about anything, but I'm sure he would've start caring if he felt he was going to get a huge push. Carlito would've gotten into better shape if he felt he was going to get a good push.


And that's why he was a complete waste of space. Anybody who refuses to better themselves in and/or out of the ring because of lack of push doesn't really love the business and just prove why they don't deserve a push. Get the fuck out of the business.


----------



## KidVideo (Oct 30, 2008)

Onmi said:


> Except Carlito used steroids a fucktonne to even get as big as he was, total junkie. Confirmed by London and Kendrick.


I'm sure others do to, but WWE protects some of their major stars. If it wasn't for the Benoit incident the whole WWE would've been this way.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The thing is, we dont know what he he got his first strike for. Why WWE felt it needed rehab. Could be some serious shit Carlito was doing.

WWE did the right call. What had happened if they had let Umaga off the hook when he refused rehab, a couple of months later Umaga would have died as a WWE employee and WWE had been blamed. Now they kinda dodged a bullet because they released Umaga months early. May he rest in peace!

Carlito is a idiot. End of story.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Miz has improved tons over the past few years but to be a main eventer you need to be either big, or good in the ring, and he's nowhere near to being either. He's one botched face turn away from being meaningless. He reminds me too much of someone like the Road Dogg. Too one-dimensional.


No, to be a main eventer you have to be either very over, or on the good side of WWE management, and he's both. He does a solid job in the ring, all he's needed to do, and he's not that small. He's bigger than Punk and he held the belt 3 times in the last 2 years. I'm not suggesting that he's gonna be a permanent main eventer but he'll get a couple world titles.



> He wouldn't be the first person who got a big push only to disappear into obscurity. Look at Ken Kennedy and Kenny Dykstra.


Kennedy was injured multiple times, and suspended, and he had a big mouth that got him into trouble. And even then they kept trying to push him until they gave up because it just wasn't working out. Kenny had a big push? :lmao He was part of a 5 man cheerleading squad that got laughed at constantly and humiliated by DX every week, including the one week where they got "shit" dumped on them. Then he went on to a solo career which was only about 1% as successful as Carlito's, then got released.


----------



## KidVideo (Oct 30, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> And that's why he was a complete waste of space. Anybody who refuses to better themselves in and/or out of the ring because of lack of push doesn't really love the business and just prove why they don't deserve a push. Get the fuck out of the business.


It doesn't matter, the WWE pushes who ever they want. You can be in the WWE for years and not get a world title. The WWE isn't interested in having too many world champions and paying tons of money, so they slow down wrestlers pushes. making them wait even if their ready. While if your a big large wrestler you get the world title just so you can make the John Cena's, Takers and Triple H look like monsters. Carlito wanted out, but they didn't released him or pushed him like they've done in the past. And Carlito isn't one of those who likes kissing up to the powers that be. Why bother give your best when you have no guarantees.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Carlito winning the US Title from John Cena.

Good moment, he really cemented himself there.


----------



## KidVideo (Oct 30, 2008)

JasonLives said:


> The thing is, we dont know what he he got his first strike for. Why WWE felt it needed rehab. Could be some serious shit Carlito was doing.
> 
> WWE did the right call. What had happened if they had let Umaga off the hook when he refused rehab, a couple of months later Umaga would have died as a WWE employee and WWE had been blamed. Now they kinda dodged a bullet because they released Umaga months early. May he rest in peace!
> 
> Carlito is a idiot. End of story.


Thats all the WWE cares for releasing wrestlers on time, but they care shirt about wrestlers. 

There many wrestlers that have been in drugs just because they're out of wrestling and weren't given another shot. The WWE could've saved some lives if they just gave some wrestlers another opportunity.


----------



## acdc22287 (Apr 26, 2009)

Primo is next


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

KidVideo said:


> It doesn't matter, the WWE pushes who ever they want. You can be in the WWE for years and not get a world title. The WWE isn't interested in having too many world champions and paying tons of money, so they slow down wrestlers pushes. making them wait even if their ready. While if your a big large wrestler you get the world title just so you can make the John Cena's, Takers and Triple H look like monsters. Carlito wanted out, but they didn't released him or pushed him like they've done in the past. And Carlito isn't one of those who likes kissing up to the powers that be. Why bother give your best when you have no guarantees.


You realize guys like Triple H and Cena were nobodies when they came into the company, right? It's called working your way up the card. Carlito didn't want to do that. For whatever reason, he thought he was entitled to the main event straight away and when he didn't get it, he became a bitch. WWE clearly wanted to do something with him when they gave him the fucking US Title his first night on TV, but he got lazy and didn't want to earn his place on the card. Get the fuck out of business, you're wasting everyone's time. You're fucking useless and don't give a shit about the business. Fuck off, Carlito.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> cm punk is big and buffed now??
> 
> have you payed any attention to danielson??
> 
> stop being bias against someone. wwe gave carlito so many chances but with his attitude, his overall not caring and now refusing help is what screwed him.


Punk is an upper midcarder despite having 3 world titles under his belt. WWE sure doesn't book him like he is a main event star. 

Danielson can't even get a win.

WWE won't push anyone properly that isn't shameus size. And it will come back and hurt them....infact it is now. Look at Smackdown's lack of star power because WWE refused to push someone like Carlito.



-Mystery- said:


> And that's why he was a complete waste of space. Anybody who refuses to better themselves in and/or out of the ring because of lack of push doesn't really love the business and just prove why they don't deserve a push. Get the fuck out of the business.


Can't really blame him, WWE spoiled him at first and then expected him to work for the rest of his shit. Should have kept spoiling him, would have gave them an awesome heel star anyways. Now they've just wasted their time and money on him. Haha WWE really does fail at making new stars. Cena was the last for them.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

RKO1988 said:


> Punk is an upper midcarder despite having 3 world titles under his belt. WWE sure doesn't book him like he is a main event star.


yes he is , he is a mid carder who is not chasing the tittle, he is with out a doubt the biggest heel on smackdown




> Danielson can't even get a win.


the story line hes in , he doesn't need one


----------



## KidVideo (Oct 30, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> You realize guys like Triple H and Cena were nobodies when they came into the company, right? It's called working your way up the card. Carlito didn't want to do that. For whatever reason, he thought he was entitled to the main event straight away and when he didn't get it, he became a bitch. WWE clearly wanted to do something with him when they gave him the fucking US Title his first night on TV, but he got lazy and didn't want to earn his place on the card. Get the fuck out of business, you're wasting everyone's time. You're fucking useless and don't give a shit about the business. Fuck off, Carlito.


Come on for how long were Triple H and Cena nobodies? As soon a Cena got his gimmick he never looked back. Triple H for one never really got punish for his actions. After his so called punishment it took him just three months to win the Intercontinental Title. I admit Carlito got a quick push do to his dad's relationship with Vince McMahon, but once Carlito got over the WWE tried to slow him down.
And thats something wrestlers don't understand. 

The WWE pushes wrestlers to make the show entertaining, but if the wrestlers wants to be world champion they held them back. Same happen to Kennedy and MVP. MVP talked some smacked and was punish with a 20 match losing streak. Dykstra had his losing streak and got released.

So the smaller talented guys have to wait, but if the WWE feel their lacking big men as world champions they get the world title within a two year period. Wrestlers can see this and they have the right to complain.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

RKO1988 said:


> Punk is an upper midcarder despite having 3 world titles under his belt. WWE sure doesn't book him like he is a main event star.
> 
> Danielson can't even get a win.
> 
> ...


Have you even watched WWE in the last year or so? Punk, Swagger, Kofi, Miz, Danielson, McIntyre, Sheamus, and DiBiase are all being turned into stars.



KidVideo said:


> Come on for how long were Triple H and Cena nobodies? As soon a Cena got his gimmick he never looked back. Triple H for one never really got punish for his actions. After his so called punishment it took him just three months to win the Intercontinental Title. I admit Carlito got a quick push do to his dad's relationship with Vince McMahon, but once Carlito got over the WWE tried to slow him down. And thats something wrestlers don't understand.
> 
> The WWE pushes wrestlers to make the show entertaining, but if the wrestlers wants to be world champion they held them back. Same happen to Kennedy and MVP. MVP talked some smacked and was punish with a 20 match losing streak. Dykstra had his losing streak and got released.
> 
> So the smaller talented guys have to wait, but if the WWE feel their lacking big men as world champions they get the world title within a two year period. Wrestlers can see this and they have the right to feel complain.


What the fuck are you on? After the MSG incident, Triple H was jobbing for MONTHS. Remember Wrestlemania 12? That was even before the MSG incident. Cena debuted in 2002 and the huge main event push didn't happen until late 2004/early 2005. 

Carlito got his huge push right off the bat, which was Vince's mistake. Carlito then had a sense of entitlement to him and got himself a big head. Then once WWE brought him back down to reality, he got lazy and didn't want to work to his fullest abilities. Why the fuck should Vince invest his time and money to a guy who isn't committed? Carlito basically quit on the company and himself. People like him don't deserve a push or TV time. Go back to Puerto Rico and continue to be irrelevant.


----------



## KidVideo (Oct 30, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> Have you even watched WWE in the last year or so? Punk, Swagger, Kofi, Miz, Danielson, McIntyre, Sheamus, and DiBiase are all being turned into stars.



WWE always makes new stars and gives their wrestlers a push in one moment or another. But that push is only for a limited time. So even if the wrestlers is over they'll stop his push. Only reason they gave sheamus and swagger the world title is cause of their size. Dibiase , Miz and especially Kingstons push will all stop. The WWE have no intentions in making them world champions no matter how over they are.
They are willing to make too make too many maineventers and make them world champions. Too many main eventers equal higher pay.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

KidVideo said:


> Thats all the WWE cares for releasing wrestlers on time, but they care shirt about wrestlers.
> 
> There many wrestlers that have been in drugs just because they're out of wrestling and weren't given another shot. The WWE could've saved some lives if they just gave some wrestlers another opportunity.



WWE had no intention of releasing Umaga at first. They wanted to give Umaga rehab and then Umaga was free to come back. But Umaga refused rehab so what is WWE gonna do?? They have no other choice. They cant have someone who is doing drugs wrestle. 
And if the guy cant wrestle, then why have him employeed??

This isnt fucking kindergarden. Its the exact same thing when your playing sports, you wont start every game. Maybe you will be on the bench most of the season. But keep doing good on practice, have a good attitude and you will get you chance. Unless you suck and way too many players are better then you.

If Carlito have had a good attitude, going out there every night doing his best despite not being pushed at the moment. The management would have noticed it. Carlito would have gotten his chance.
Get the fuck out there, do your best, no bitching and no bad attitude. Your chance will come. If a push is suddenly halted, well tough shit. Get right back up and do it over again. And another chance will come.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> Have you even watched WWE in the last year or so? Punk, Swagger, Kofi, Miz, Danielson, McIntyre, Sheamus, and DiBiase are all being turned into stars.


When i talk about stars i talk about potential draws. Carlito has more potential as a draw than any of those guys you listed.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

KidVideo said:


> WWE always makes new stars and gives their wrestlers a push in one moment or another. But that push is only for a limited time. So even if the wrestlers is over they'll stop his push. Only reason they gave sheamus and swagger the world title is cause of their size. Dibiase , Miz and especially Kingstons push will all stop. The WWE have no intentions in making them world champions no matter how over they are.
> They are willing to make too make too many maineventers and make them world champions. Too many main eventers equal higher pay.


Yes, because WWE has stopped so many pushes because a guy was over. If a guy is over and can make Vince money, he'll keep pushing them. 

Miz will be World Champ next year, brah. You're crazy if you don't think they're grooming him for the main event. Dude gets as much TV time every week as guys like Cena and Mysterio.



RKO1988 said:


> When i talk about stars i talk about potential draws. Carlito has more potential as a draw than any of those guys you listed.


:lmao

Please stop.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

WWE did the right thing, if he won't go to rehab then fuck him. It's alright for everyone to complain about the Wellness Policy but we don't know what's going on. All we know at face value is that Carlito failed a drugs test and then refused to get help. Fuck him.

Carlito doesn't care about being a wrestler anyway, he only got into the business because of his Dad. Primo is the one with the passion and it's a shame for him that he's just been fucked over by his big brother.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

hinton9 said:


> WWE did the right thing, if he won't go to rehab then fuck him. It's alright for everyone to complain about the Wellness Policy but we don't know what's going on. All we know at face value is that Carlito failed a drugs test and then refused to get help. Fuck him.
> 
> Carlito doesn't care about being a wrestler anyway, he only got into the business because of his Dad. Primo is the one with the passion and it's a shame for him that he's just been fucked over by his big brother.


Maybe Vince will give him a little mid-card push as a fuck you to Carlito. Definitely possible.

Edit - Look at a guy like Morrison. That's a guy with a good attitude and passion for the business. Dude was one the of hottest things going in the fall/winter last year. His push has since been derailed, but he still goes out there and busts his ass every single night.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

-Mystery- said:


> Maybe Vince will give him a little mid-card push as a fuck you to Carlito. Definitely possible.


Hopefully, I really do feel sorry for the guy. But, I think the best he can hope for is being put with the othe Colon that people are talking about and having a little run with The Hart Dynasty.


----------



## KidVideo (Oct 30, 2008)

*May 19, 1996* Curtain Call: The MSG Incident 

* Intercontinenta Champion
Hunter Hearst Helmsley
From *Oct. 21, 1996* - Feb. 13, 1997

Wow Some punishment. Carlito been punish for over four years and was counting. Triple H for over 4 months and than wins the 1997 king of the Ring.

Triple H punishments = overated.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

KidVideo said:


> *May 19, 1996* Curtain Call: The MSG Incident
> 
> * Intercontinenta Champion
> Hunter Hearst Helmsley
> ...


Carlito also hasn't changed his attitude or laziness in the last 4 years. Primo virtually carried his ass through their tag title reign.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

KidVideo said:


> *May 19, 1996* Curtain Call: The MSG Incident
> 
> * Intercontinenta Champion
> Hunter Hearst Helmsley
> ...


The difference is that when Triple H got punished he got his head down and worked hard. He didn't complain, he took the shit that they gave him and tried to make it work. Basically the exact opposite of Carlito.


----------



## KidVideo (Oct 30, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> Maybe Vince will give him a little mid-card push as a fuck you to Carlito. Definitely possible.
> 
> Edit - Look at a guy like Morrison. That's a guy with a good attitude and passion for the business. Dude was one the of hottest things going in the fall/winter last year. His push has since been derailed, but he still goes out there and busts his ass every single night.


I agree. But thats doesn't guarantees him anything. The WWE can't do that with all of its stars without giving them the world title.
And someone is going to be left out of the title picture. The WWE has so much young talent that many stars will be left out. Thats what happen to Austin in WCW and that will never change unless. Its up to the wrestlers to make a stand for themselves. Especially as they get older.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

KidVideo said:


> I agree. But thats doesn't guarantees him anything. The WWE can't do that with all of its stars without giving them the world title.
> And someone is going to be left out of the title picture. The WWE has so much young talent that many stars will be left out. Thats what happen to Austin in WCW and that will never change unless. Its up to the wrestlers to make a stand for themselves. Especially as they get older.


Who cares if it doesn't guarantee him anything. The fact is he's busting ass in hopes of a huge push in the future. Those are guys I want in my company, not lazy fucks like Carlito who won't work their hardest because it might not pay off. That's bush league. I don't slack off at my job because my hard work might not pay off. That's retarded logic to the fullest extent.


----------



## KidVideo (Oct 30, 2008)

hinton9 said:


> The difference is that when Triple H got punished he got his head down and worked hard. He didn't complain, he took the shit that they gave him and tried to make it work. Basically the exact opposite of Carlito.


Come on do you really believe that? 
As for Carlito he has been humiliated for so long its ridiculous.
Why would he wait any longer? He didn't he wanted out.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> :lmao
> 
> Please stop.


Carlito sold shitload of shirts, Vince just didn't like him because he didn't have a Cena or Batista build or kiss anyones ass. Remember all those Carlito apple shirts in the crowds in 2005-2006?



> Punk, Swagger, Kofi, Miz, Danielson, McIntyre, Sheamus, and DiBiase


Punk isn't as good in the ring or on the mic as Carlito
Kofi is generic tripe compared to Carlito
Miz is right behind Carlito on the mic but is garbage in the ring
Mcintyre is decent in the ring but garbage on the mic
Sheamus is overrated tripe who's only in his spot because he's Triple H's butt buddy. At the end of the day he's your run of the mile big man.
Dibiase is overrated tripe who is average in the ring and garbage on the stick.

None of these men compare to Carlito.

You're a tool to Vince and his shitty bookers if you think otherwise.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

KidVideo said:


> Come on do you really believe that?
> As for Carlito he has been humiliated for so long its ridiculous.
> Why would he wait any longer? He didn't he wanted out.


Clearly he wanted out because he finally smartened up and realized his lazy ass wasn't gonna get pushed and he never had intentions of becoming a hard worker.



RKO1988 said:


> Carlito sold shitload of shirts, Vince just didn't like him because he didn't have a Cena or Batista build or kiss anyones ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao 

Again, please stop.

Carlito never moved merchandise except for maybe 17 shirts, 3/4s of which probably went to his family members. Vince doesn't like him because he's got no love for the business and is lazy as fuck.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Carlito got what he wanted, I guess. I can't say that I'm surprised by this really.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

KidVideo said:


> Come on do you really believe that?
> As for Carlito he has been humiliated for so long its ridiculous.
> Why would he wait any longer? He didn't he wanted out.


Yes, I believe it. Carlito has been humilated for so long because he became lazy and acted like he didn't give a fuck.


----------



## kmac007 (Oct 29, 2009)

-Mystery- said:


> Clearly he wanted out because he finally smartened up and realized his lazy ass wasn't gonna get pushed and he never had intentions of becoming a hard worker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to read what you said about this but damn that picture I stopped caring about Carlito so I guess thanks...

On him if he did actually refuse rehab I can't feel sorry for him and I see no reason why WWE would lie so he was a wasted talent but hell if you refuse rehab I can't defend you


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> Maybe Vince will give him a little mid-card push as a fuck you to Carlito. Definitely possible.
> 
> Edit - Look at a guy like Morrison. That's a guy with a good attitude and passion for the business. Dude was one the of hottest things going in the fall/winter last year. His push has since been derailed, but he still goes out there and busts his ass every single night.


And he'll still end up like Carlito.

Wanna know why? its not because Morrison is garbage on the stick compared to Carlito its because he isn't kissing Mcmahons ass enough. If he kisses it enough he'll get his world title shot sooner than you think. Just look at Drew. He isn't over, he's decent at best all around and a forgettable wrestler but because he kisses Vince's ass he is protected from jobbing to anyone.


----------



## KidVideo (Oct 30, 2008)

hinton9 said:


> Yes, I believe it. Carlito has been humilated for so long because he became lazy and acted like he didn't give a fuck.


The WWE says he's lazy and everyone buys into it. Carlito being lazy had nothing to do with his in ring work, but just the fact he was tired of going everywhere making presentations while having his push stopped.
You call that lazy while other top superstars because of politics barely travel. Its call injustice and some wrestlers aren't willing to take it. Rightfully so.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

RKO1988 said:


> Carlito sold shitload of shirts, Vince just didn't like him because he didn't have a Cena or Batista build or kiss anyones ass. Remember all those Carlito apple shirts in the crowds in 2005-2006?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












And by the way, who's MacIntosh?


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

KidVideo said:


> The WWE says he's lazy and everyone buys into it. Carlito being lazy had nothing to do with his in ring work, but just the fact he was tired of going everywhere making presentations while having his push stopped.
> You call that lazy while other top superstars because of politics barely travel. Its call injustice and some wrestlers aren't willing to take it. Rightfully so.


The business can go fuck itself. I like how they aren't making any progress with new stars while staying stuck in the past with these 80s traditions of backstage politics. Politics shouldn't even exist in pro wrestling. Its so fucking stupid and petty.

No wonder Carlito didn't want to play ball, i wouldn't either.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

RKO1988 said:


> The business can go fuck itself. *I like how they aren't making any progress with new stars* while staying stuck in the past with these 80s traditions of backstage politics. Politics shouldn't even exist in pro wrestling. Its so fucking stupid and petty.
> 
> No wonder Carlito didn't want to play ball, i wouldn't either.


Again with the delusions of grandeur.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

KidVideo said:


> The WWE says he's lazy and everyone buys into it. Carlito being lazy had nothing to do with his in ring work, but just the fact he was tired of going everywhere making presentations while having his push stopped.


When have WWE said that he's lazy? I've never heard that. Anyway, he is lazy, he doesn't look in great shape and he never seems to give a fuck. Fuck him. 

If he doesn't want to go round doing presentations, signing and media stuff then he doesn't belong in a company like WWE. Doing that shit is a big part of it. Look at all the stuff Cena has to do because he's the face of the company. What would Carlito have done had they have pushed him and he got Cena's spot?



KidVideo said:


> You call that lazy while other top superstars because of politics barely travel. Its call injustice and some wrestlers aren't willing to take it. Rightfully so.


First of, Carlito isn't, never was and never will be a top superstar. Anyway, who doesn't travel? 'Taker? Shawn? HHH? They've earnt reduced schedules by all the work they've put into the company. Carlito hasn't.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

KidVideo said:


> The WWE says he's lazy and everyone buys into it. Carlito being lazy had nothing to do with his in ring work, but just the fact he was tired of going everywhere making presentations while having his push stopped.
> You call that lazy while other top superstars because of politics barely travel. Its call injustice and some wrestlers aren't willing to take it. Rightfully so.


You could see him not giving a crap as soon as he came out at least from 07 onward. Maybe it's right or maybe it's wrong but the fact is he didn't care about his work, and his matches suffered. He has flashes of talent, but then a week or two later he was right back to being sloppy. Hope he finds something to keep him motivated because otherwise even TNA won't put up with that for too long.


----------



## KidVideo (Oct 30, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> Who cares if it doesn't guarantee him anything. The fact is he's busting ass in hopes of a huge push in the future. Those are guys I want in my company, not lazy fucks like Carlito who won't work their hardest because it might not pay off. That's bush league. I don't slack off at my job because my hard work might not pay off. That's retarded logic to the fullest extent.


Are you comparing your job to working in WWE? There isn't a problem with stars that can be much bigger wanting a guarantee to reach their goals. Obviously if he cared so much about money he wouldn't have a problem. Every major wrestler always says they're in wrestling for the chance to be world champion. What good is it for one wrestler to work his ass off and not be appreciated. If the WWE doesn't care you have to care for yourself.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

KidVideo said:


> Are you comparing your job to working in WWE? There isn't a problem with stars that can be much bigger wanting a guarantee to reach their goals. Obviously if he cared so much about money he wouldn't have a problem. Every major wrestler always says they're in wrestling for the chance to be world champion. What good is it for one wrestler to work his ass off and not be appreciated. If the WWE doesn't care you have to care for yourself.


Carlito doesn't work his ass off so there's nothing for WWE to appreciate. Primo carried his ass for the last year and a half now.


----------



## KidVideo (Oct 30, 2008)

hinton9 said:


> When have WWE said that he's lazy? I've never heard that. Anyway, he is lazy, he doesn't look in great shape and he never seems to give a fuck. Fuck him.
> 
> If he doesn't want to go round doing presentations, signing and media stuff then he doesn't belong in a company like WWE. Doing that shit is a big part of it. Look at all the stuff Cena has to do because he's the face of the company. What would Carlito have done had they have pushed him and he got Cena's spot?
> 
> ...


Then name me some mid-carders that you consider top star? Carlito had enough qualities that the WWE consider him a future World Champion.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Thank fuck this worthless pile of shit has now been released and delusional people can stop calling for him to be pushed. Go to TNA with the rest of the jackoff WWE rejects :hb


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

KidVideo said:


> Then name me some mid-carders that you consider top star? Carlito had enough qualities that the WWE consider him a future World Champion.


There are a few guys in the mid-card that I think could go on to be top stars. 

- John Morrsion - Works hard, puts on great matches
- Miz - Amazing talent on the mic, improving on the ring
- Kofi Kingston - Over, proved that he can hang with the top names last year
- Christian - All round solid performer
- Ezekiel Jackson - Decent in the ring, great look, could be the next big monster heel if pushed right
- Danielson - Surely I don't have to explain this one


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RKO1988 said:


> Punk isn't as good in the ring or on the mic as Carlito


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I guess an apple a day doesn't keep the pink slip away, oh well. He'll wind up being lazy and uncaring somewhere else, picture it now "Mr. Anderson, Ass-holes they aren't cool! Side Show Bob hair cuts and talking shit about guys named Paul, now that's cool!" Which will lead him to have many uninspired feuds in TNA until he gets released there too for smoking that Ganja with RVD and Jeff.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™;8436311 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


That's all I got to say about that comment as well. 

Anyways wondering what exactly he was on that got him in the position to have to do rehab after the 1st offence since that usually comes after the 2nd.


----------



## KidVideo (Oct 30, 2008)

hinton9 said:


> There are a few guys in the mid-card that I think could go on to be top stars.
> 
> - John Morrsion - Works hard, puts on great matches
> - Miz - Amazing talent on the mic, improving on the ring
> ...


Now from your point of view tell me why Carlito isn't capable of being a top star, especially when compared with these stars you just mentioned. 

At the top of his game Carlito may arguably be the best all around wrestler in the WWE. Has plenty of charisma, and has good enough mic skills while still being entertaining.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

KidVideo said:


> Now from your point of view tell me why Carlito isn't capable of being a top star, especially when compared with these stars you just mentioned.
> 
> At the top of his game Carlito may arguably be the best all around wrestler in the WWE. Has plenty of charisma, and has good enough mic skills while still being entertaining.


agreed ... except the last time carlito was at the top of his game was in 2005.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

KidVideo said:


> Now from your point of view tell me why Carlito isn't capable of being a top star, especially when compared with these stars you just mentioned.
> 
> At the top of his game Carlito may arguably be the best all around wrestler in the WWE. Has plenty of charisma, and has good enough mic skills while still being entertaining.


Because he is lazy like it has already been mentioned I'm sure. He has mic skills just it don't even seem like he tries on the mic. He has in ring skills, but he seems to just go through the motions out there as time went on. Man hasn't even attempted to do anything different with himself. Also not to mention when they tried to push him as a face he bitched about it cause he wanted to be heel. Was getting a nice push with his brother as a tag team but again wanted to be heel so fucked that up. Talent doesn't mean shit when the person with them just wants to coast.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

KidVideo said:


> Now from your point of view tell me why Carlito isn't capable of being a top star, especially when compared with these stars you just mentioned.
> 
> At the top of his game Carlito may arguably be the best all around wrestler in the WWE. Has plenty of charisma, and has good enough mic skills while still being entertaining.


I've not said that Carlito didn't have the potential to be a big star, my point is that he didn't seem to care enough. He wasn't willing to put the work the hard work in that is needed to be a big star in the WWE. The people that I mentioned seem to atleast be willing to work hard.

It's easy to see why WWE gave up on him and got rid; he moaned about what creative had for him, he bad-mouthed one of the most powerful and important people in WWE publicly and now he's refusing rehab after failing a drug test. He deserves to get fired.


----------



## 300CCC (Jan 12, 2006)

fpalm

GOOD GRIEF

Just how many times did Orton violate the wellness policy all those years back?

How the hell do you get released on your first violation? That looks fishy as hell.

Then again, it's probably the rehab refusal that did it.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Thank fuck this worthless pile of shit has now been released and delusional people can stop calling for him to be pushed. Go to TNA with the rest of the jackoff WWE rejects :hb


Worthless?

Rejects?

You mean like Kurt Angle, Elijah Burke, Desmond Wolfe, Christian, Samoa Joe and Matt Morgan?


----------



## KidVideo (Oct 30, 2008)

PHX said:


> Because he is lazy like it has already been mentioned I'm sure. He has mic skills just it don't even seem like he tries on the mic. He has in ring skills, but he seems to just go through the motions out there as time went on. Man hasn't even attempted to do anything different with himself. Also not to mention when they tried to push him as a face he bitched about it cause he wanted to be heel. Was getting a nice push with his brother as a tag team but again wanted to be heel so fucked that up. Talent doesn't mean shit when the person with them just wants to coast.


O.K. I'm not going to discuss the lazy part, but when they used him as a face they continue having him with divas like Trish and Torrie Wilson. He started out cool, but after that they screw up his character. So he preferred being heel, because he started getting stale as a face.


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

KidVideo said:


> Thats all the WWE cares for releasing wrestlers on time, but they care shirt about wrestlers.
> 
> There many wrestlers that have been in drugs just because they're out of wrestling and weren't given another shot. The WWE could've saved some lives if they just gave some wrestlers another opportunity.


this right here is why the WWE section needs to have an IQ test. Posts like this are what make it hard to take smarks serious.

Lets take this senario to the real world, outside the WWE box so to speak. Lets say I`m at a good paying job but they do some lay-offs, I happen to be one of them, depressed I turn to drugs to help me get through the pain of being unemployed. eventually I overdose and die. Will people blame it on my former employer for laying me off, or will they blame it on me for not taking proper care of myself?

Everybody likes to think of Vince and the WWE as some evil empire, when really they're not. Vince does more for his employees then almost any employer out there. He offers to pay for their rehab, how many other employers can say they do that much for their employees?

End of the day it's the wrestlers fault for anything they do, if they OD and die, it's their fault, not Vince's.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm not saying Carlito's lazy or anything but I heard his name means "He who doesn't give a shit" in Spanish.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

KidVideo said:


> O.K. I'm not going to discuss the lazy part, but when they used him as a face they continue having him with divas like Trish and Torrie Wilson. He started out cool, but after that they screw up his character. So he preferred being heel, because he started getting stale as a face.


That is funny because he has been stale as hell as a heel. So it wasn't like there was a difference. I would agree and defend him if he actually worked to do something different with himself to show some evolution but he has been basically the same character the same in ring worker for 5 years. You don't do that when your in need of a change as a midcarder. He showed promise when he started out as a heel, and showed promise when he started out as a face. Everything else besides that he has shown no promise.


----------



## KidVideo (Oct 30, 2008)

hinton9 said:


> I've not said that Carlito didn't have the potential to be a big star, my point is that he didn't seem to care enough. He wasn't willing to put the work the hard work in that is needed to be a big star in the WWE. The people that I mentioned seem to atleast be willing to work hard.
> 
> It's easy to see why WWE gave up on him and got rid; he moaned about what creative had for him, he bad-mouthed one of the most powerful and important people in WWE publicly and now he's refusing rehab after failing a drug test. He deserves to get fired.


They asked him what he though about Triple H and Stephanie it's not like he came up talking trash on his own. He started jobbing to Hornswoggle and wrestling divas. The WWE made a joke out of him and never gave him a good enough push again so he stopped caring.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

KidVideo said:


> They asked him what he though about Triple H and Stephanie it's not like he came up talking trash on his own. He started jobbing to Hornswoggle and wrestling divas. The WWE made a joke out of him and never gave him a good enough push again so he stopped caring.


Would it have killed him to just say 'no comment'? It doesn't matter whether he was asked about them or whether he bought it up, it was stupid and unprofessional to bad-mouth them in public.

He stopped caring long before he was jobbing to Hornswoggle. Carlito hasn't give a shit for about 4 years now.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

A laxative is the only thing that will make Carlito give a shit.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

hinton9 said:


> Would it have killed him to just say 'no comment'? It doesn't matter whether he was asked about them or whether he bought it up, it was stupid and unprofessional to bad-mouth them in public.
> 
> He stopped caring long before he was jobbing to Hornswoggle. Carlito hasn't give a shit for about 4 years now.


And even then if he had actually shown a commitment to anything then eventually he might have moved up. But instead he just went through the motions and had a lot of boring matches.


----------



## mankind2112 (May 17, 2005)

Been expecting this one for a while now.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Bye bye the Colon brothers. Were a great face tag team and then the WWE decided to randomly split them up... Ruined.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Bye bye the Colon brothers. Were a great face tag team and then the WWE decided to randomly split them up... Ruined.


Wasn't random Carlito wanted them to break up cause he wanted to be heel again yet again. So blame him.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

300CCC said:


> Worthless?
> 
> Rejects?
> 
> You mean like Kurt Angle, Elijah Burke, Desmond Wolfe, Christian, Samoa Joe and Matt Morgan?


Carlito is worthless.

Angle is a shell of his former self and hasn't worked a great match in years (prepares for the OMG Anderson/Angle was MOTC man). Burke is overrated as hell. Wolfe, lol. Christian is back where he belongs. Joe is shite. Morgan, lol.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Carlito is worthless.
> 
> He isn't completely worthless, his apple ensures atleast a good 20 cents out of him, in this bad economy that can be very helpful. Other than that I agree with you, he's pretty damn worthless.


----------



## Aaron510 (Jun 10, 2008)

i bet he was released cuz he didn't kiss Triple H's ass.. lol


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


IN all fairness Punk isn't that great in the ring either.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Carlito doesn't need to worry about a wrestling ring. If his attitude doesn't get better the only rings he'll have to worry about will be Onion rings and how to serve them while they're hot.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow just read this, Carlito fuck up.


----------



## 300CCC (Jan 12, 2006)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Carlito is worthless.
> 
> Angle is a shell of his former self and hasn't worked a great match in years (prepares for the OMG Anderson/Angle was MOTC man).


Going by that statement, I take it you haven't seen many Kurt Angle matches in the past few years, have you?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hi4rgUf74I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGnlHvK_7uE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVZsnVE_-_A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK57LHefRGQ

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1335287346867



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Burke is overrated as hell.


How is Burke/Pope overrated?



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Wolfe, lol.


Desmond Wolfe... Nigel Mcguinness... You know... one of the few people mentioned in the same breadth as Bryan Danielson among indie stars? 

"LOL" what? 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Christian is back where he belongs.


Back where he belongs? You mean stuck in mid-card hell and involved in segments with Hornswoggle?



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Joe is shite.


"Joe is shit"? Riiiigghht ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X64B7SK4-XQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bz7UoI1Um5M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6ft6r0jaQI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxCRuw04tBg



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Morgan, lol.


What's wrong with Morgan?


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


You do know Carlito was more over as a face in 2006 then Punk will ever be?


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

RKO1988 said:


> You do know Carlito was more over as a face in 2006 then Punk will ever be?


I'm sorry but that's just mental.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

hinton9 said:


> I'm sorry but that's just mental.


skip to 6:00, tool.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqWQMFnr4tk


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

RKO1988 said:


> skip to 6:00, tool.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqWQMFnr4tk


Right, so because you have a clip of a half-arsed Carlito chant from a random episode of Raw, that means that in 2006 Carlito was more over than CM Punk will ever be?


----------



## Avalanche™ (Feb 13, 2007)

EvoLution™ said:


> I wonder if this has anything to do with Tarver's early exit from NXT.
> 
> Here's hoping that this doesn't cost Tarver, too. Hopefully they just bring him right up to the main roster anyways, maybe as a shot to Carlito.


Tarver blows ass. the first night of NXT everyone kneww he would be first out.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

hinton9 said:


> Right, so because you have a clip of a half-arsed Carlito chant from a random episode of Raw, that means that in 2006 Carlito was more over than CM Punk will ever be?


Those Carlito chants are louder than anything CM Chump has ever received since he stepped foot in the WWE.


----------



## Avalanche™ (Feb 13, 2007)

300CCC said:


> fpalm
> 
> GOOD GRIEF
> 
> ...


WWE gave Angle a way out of an early grave, but he spat in the face of the WWE by signing with TNA days later

Burke has the worst gimmick right now, and i still dnt see what some of you do. he works like 95% of the wwe/tna roster

Wolfe- hes not the wrestling messiah like everyone said he was. im still waiting to be impressed

christian is back in the WWE, and is the only person to goto TNA voluntarily, not because he got fired like everyone else does.

Joe never worked in WWE

Matt Morgan sucked in Tough Enough, and he sucks now


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

RKO1988 said:


> Those Carlito chants are louder than anything CM Chump has ever received since he stepped foot in the WWE.


What are you nuts? CM Punk was super over as a face.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

RKO1988 said:


> Those Carlito chants are louder than anything CM Chump has ever received since he stepped foot in the WWE.


The chants are by about half the arena and last for all of 10 seconds. If that's the best example of Carlito being really over as a face then I'd say he was never really over at all.

I can't be bothered carrying this on to be honest, I think everyone can see that your claim is just ludicrous.


----------



## Avalanche™ (Feb 13, 2007)

hinton9 said:


> The chants are by about half the arena and last for all of 10 seconds. If that's the best example of Carlito being really over as a face then I'd say he was never really over at all.
> 
> I can't be bothered carrying this on to be honest, I think everyone can see that your claim is just ludicrous.


 i dnt agree with the whole punk vs carlito things that going on here but 10seconds is acually pretty long for a chant.


----------



## Nercay (Aug 6, 2009)

Kinda sucks but it was due to happen at some point. Kind of shocked at the reason though.


----------



## MEM Member 4Life (May 11, 2009)

Mmh, well, not a big surprise there! Pretty dumb situation for his brother though!!!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao @ this whole debate as to how over Carlito is. Ultimately it doesn't matter, because Carlito didn't deserve any more than he got. He's just like a spoiled child who expected the world on a platter. I guess that's to be expected when you get 11 world title reigns in the company your dad runs despite having no real talent to split you apart from the rest of the roster at the time.

The comparisons with Punk are also funny because while both men have been on the receiving end of some depushes, Punk has been the one who has worked hard and earned his spot. Punk got told he couldn't work by Shawn Michaels and Triple H, so he went and worked his ass off. Carlito got a slight depush and he cried to the media, grew despondent and lazy. It's no coincidence that Punk is now in the spot he's in, while Carlito is out on his ass, soon to go back to WWC so he can become a twenty time WWC champ by 2012, all while just sitting back and thinking "Hey, I deserve this because I'm the god of gods."


----------



## MEM Member 4Life (May 11, 2009)

Avalanche™ said:


> WWE gave Angle a way out of an early grave, but he spat in the face of the WWE by signing with TNA days later
> 
> Burke has the worst gimmick right now, and i still dnt see what some of you do. he works like 95% of the wwe/tna roster
> 
> ...


So your point is that you don't like five of the best workers in TNA (some of them in all of wrestling) right now?!? So what???
They are still some of the best workers in TNA (some of them in all of wrestling) right now!!!
And they all are very dedicated, in contrast to the dude that is your avatar!!!


----------



## 300CCC (Jan 12, 2006)

Avalanche™ said:


> WWE gave Angle a way out of an early grave, but he spat in the face of the WWE by signing with TNA days later


Maybe he did what he felt was best for himself. 



Avalanche™ said:


> Burke has the worst gimmick right now, and i still dnt see what some of you do. he works like 95% of the wwe/tna roster.


What's wrong with Burke's gimmick? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQnIYT-M9DM

And any specific negatives with his ring work?



Avalanche™ said:


> Wolfe- hes not the wrestling messiah like everyone said he was. im still waiting to be impressed


http://crazymotion.net/nigel-mcguin...sing-above-09-highlights/w_4ldccKA798jAy.html

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x63etu_mcguiness-danielson-romero-vs-moris_sport

http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=v1258279a0eb

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbbagy_desmond-wolfe-vs-kurt-angle-turning_sport
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbbi7e_desmond-wolfe-vs-kurt-angle-turning_sport



Avalanche™ said:


> Joe never worked in WWE


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1fi0p_wwf-samoa-joe-vs-essa-rios_extreme



Avalanche™ said:


> Matt Morgan sucked in Tough Enough, and he sucks now


Have you seen his promos?

And he's pretty decent for a big man. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKJ41YuW04o


----------



## Ja9 (Mar 15, 2005)

Couldn't care less about Carlito, so eh. While they're at it, they might as well release Chris Masters and Hornswoggle.


----------



## ChrisBee (Mar 31, 2010)

They didn't even wish him the best of luck in his future endeavours.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

I still can't get over his reaction coming out at the Royal Rumble this year. You could hear a pin drop lol. 

But he's been uninteresting for some time now. I was a fan when he initially debuted though. He had a cracking first few years from 2004-2006.

Painkillers are my guess.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, not really a big loss for wwe i guess, he's barely over anymore these days, it's a shame that his talent is wasted during his last few months run.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, really didn't see that coming.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> Edit - Look at a guy like Morrison. That's a guy with a good attitude and passion for the business. Dude was one the of hottest things going in the fall/winter last year. His push has since been derailed, but he still goes out there and busts his ass every single night.





KidVideo said:


> I agree. But thats doesn't guarantees him anything. The WWE can't do that with all of its stars without giving them the world title.
> 
> And someone is going to be left out of the title picture. The WWE has so much young talent that many stars will be left out. Thats what happen to Austin in WCW and that will never change unless. Its up to the wrestlers to make a stand for themselves. Especially as they get older.





RKO1988 said:


> Wanna know why? its not because Morrison is garbage on the stick compared to Carlito its because he isn't kissing Mcmahons ass enough. If he kisses it enough he'll get his world title shot sooner than you think. Just look at Drew. He isn't over, he's decent at best all around and a forgettable wrestler but because he kisses Vince's ass he is protected from jobbing to anyone.


I think you're forgotten that JoMo himself has violated the Wellness Programme: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_H..._teaming_with_The_Miz_.282007.E2.80.932009.29



> The next week, Punk again became the number one contender;[54] this time, however, Punk won the championship.[55] Hennigan was then suspended for thirty days for violating WWE's Wellness Program,[56] renewing his feud with Punk upon his return, as well as competing against The Miz for the number one contendership to the title.[57][58][59]


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, this has been one of the most excpected releases in recent times but... I did not see this fucking coming. It looked like he and his bro were instore for a little push or something.


----------



## CMPimp (Dec 16, 2008)

I was watching some of his promos(the ones back in 2004) on Youtube, the gimmick is what drawed my attention. He could have been a big star because he his gimmick was great and he was also good heel as well. When him and Primo became tag team partners i thought this would get him over with the fans incluing Primo, but it was stupid for WWE to split them up. It was a shame that he got release because i wanted to see him & Primo feud with the Hart Dynasty for the tag team titles and i wanted to see them as heel tag team.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

D.M.N. said:


> I think you're forgotten that JoMo himself has violated the Wellness Programme: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_H..._teaming_with_The_Miz_.282007.E2.80.932009.29


That has nothing to do with a lack of passion for the business. Carlito felt like everything should be planted to him on a silver platter and that if it wasn't then he just wouldn't try. Mystery (I think) was pointing out that Morrison goes out and gives his best all of the time, despite not always being pushed.


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

Well this sucks. I was really looking forward to the Colon reunion Seems like a really selfish move on Carlito's part, I wouldn't be surprised if WWE release Primo now. Although if they were smart they would bring up Orlando Colon and team him up with Primo.


----------



## Kendra2400 (Mar 8, 2010)

How can anyone really take The WWE Wellness Program serious??


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Carlito was over and credible when he first started out, until his push randomly halted for no real reason... that might have been his comments against HHH actually. Since then, just about every push he has had halted, over and over again, so I'm not surprised he began to not care. It doesn't help when McIntyre, Seamus, and Swagger all get huge pushes out of the blue, when at the time, most weren't even over (and in McIntyre's case, still aren't.) I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of the mid carders that get good crowd reactions are a bit pissed off at how things are run backstage.

Well regardless, his shoot on the backstage politics should be interesting.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

They should have had a divorce a long time ago. WWE screwed him around.


----------



## Messiah (Nov 25, 2004)

dan_marino said:


> Carlito was over and credible when he first started out, until his push randomly halted for no real reason... that might have been his comments against HHH actually. Since then, just about every push he has had halted, over and over again, so I'm not surprised he began to not care. It doesn't help when McIntyre, Seamus, and Swagger all get huge pushes out of the blue, when at the time, most weren't even over (and in McIntyre's case, still aren't.) I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of the mid carders that get good crowd reactions are a bit pissed off at how things are run backstage.
> 
> Well regardless, his shoot on the backstage politics should be interesting.


Couldn't agree with this more. Carlito was phenomenal during his career with WWE. at the very beginning with wins over Cena for the US Title, in my eyes he should have rose with him, but for whatever reason it just didn't happen. It was kinda obvious over the years that whatever was going on backstage made him lose his passion. I met and talked to the guy a few times at Smackdown tapings here he was a super nice and down to earth guy. I know this has become cliche over the years of wanting an Ex-WWE guy to go to TNA, But Carlito is an amazing talent and I'm still praying that I will get to see him and Shelton down there, with new life breathed into them like Burke and Anderson. Best of Luck Carlito and here's hoping to a bright future!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Awwww...



John Cena Twitter said:


> I am sad to hear the wwe has decided to release carlito. I always thought he could, and should have accomplished more than he did. I wish Him the best.


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

What did Carlito say about HHH?


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Centigold said:


> What did Carlito say about HHH?


Some crap about fucking the boss' daughter. The usual...


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

truth, something that HHH can't handle appearantly


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Pretty bad decision, he had potential- won the US title and the IC title on his first night on Raw and Smackdown and appeared in an EC Chamber along with being a good tag champ for a while with Masters if I remember right- They were pushing him, not sure what went wrong... Oh well, I am sure we will see him in TNA by the end of the Summer.


----------



## hbkfan2010 (Feb 9, 2010)

i think it was a matter of time something happened to him


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Should've been a World Champion.

I just wished this release happened a long time ago. He could've went on to do bigger and better things. It seems like he was being bound or jailed by his contract (but hey it's a paycheck so not that bad). WWE fucked up on making Carlito into a main-event cash cow...not by releasing him but by misusing him in the events leading up to the release.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

RKO1988 said:


> skip to 6:00, tool.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqWQMFnr4tk


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSYdouFCNsw

This was fun, care to try again?

Pretty sure huge pop on a major PPV >>>>>>> big pop on Raw.


----------



## Shad01 (Jan 1, 2010)

Fired for the first time failing a test? Its a conspiracy to help Linda McMahon in her campaign. Just to tell people that its there and it works.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

dan_marino said:


> Carlito was over and credible when he first started out, until his push randomly halted for no real reason... that might have been his comments against HHH actually. Since then, just about every push he has had halted, over and over again, so I'm not surprised he began to not care. It doesn't help when McIntyre, Seamus, and Swagger all get huge pushes out of the blue, when at the time, most weren't even over (and in McIntyre's case, still aren't.) I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of the mid carders that get good crowd reactions are a bit pissed off at how things are run backstage.
> 
> Well regardless, his shoot on the backstage politics should be interesting.


Carlito got a push on his first night when there was no telling how over he would be, so he shouldn't feel like they're being treated any different to him.

His shoot will likely be full of shit too. The guy is lazy and obviously quite arrogant. Anything he says will reek of hypocrisy because of how he broke into the business in WWC too.



Messiah said:


> Couldn't agree with this more. Carlito was phenomenal during his career with WWE. at the very beginning with wins over Cena for the US Title, in my eyes he should have rose with him, but for whatever reason it just didn't happen. It was kinda obvious over the years that whatever was going on backstage made him lose his passion. I met and talked to the guy a few times at Smackdown tapings here he was a super nice and down to earth guy. I know this has become cliche over the years of wanting an Ex-WWE guy to go to TNA, But Carlito is an amazing talent and I'm still praying that I will get to see him and Shelton down there, with new life breathed into them like Burke and Anderson. Best of Luck Carlito and here's hoping to a bright future!


Carlito lost his passion because he obviously thinks he's better than the system. Look at other guys who have had inconsistent pushes such as Punk. He's pushed through it, he worked his ass off, and he got to where hs is today. Fuck, even Triple H's push looked over when he was buried back in the '90s, but the guy worked hard and he began to rise up the card again (which was before he started dating Steph, cynics). If Carlito really wanted it that bad he would have worked. Instead he thought he should be handed his spot in the main event.



Punk_4_Life said:


> truth, something that HHH can't handle appearantly


It's not a public issue, nor should it be made one. Carlito is hardly one to be talking about nepotism anyway as a twelve time world champion in his dad's company.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Shad01 said:


> Fired for the first time failing a test? Its a conspiracy to help Linda McMahon in her campaign. Just to tell people that its there and it works.





No, because he refused rehab. Read again.


----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

Can't say it surprises me although timing is questionable since it looked like he was going to be part of an angle but from what i hope they do something with primo from what i've read primo actually has quite a bit more passion for the business than carlito does.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> It's not a public issue, nor should it be made one. Carlito is hardly one to be talking about nepotism anyway as a twelve time world champion in his dad's company.


wrong, people should be called out on their bullshit. triple h is hardly any better than carlito. he's also overhyped by wwe and ISN'T the draw a lot of you tools on here think he is. Where are Triple H clothing sells or increased buyrates from main eventing a PPV?....oh right!

Carlito isn't a 12 time champ in WWC, just a 2-3 time champ. 

lol the shoot will be great and full of truth, something a lot of you here can't seem to handle and will discredit because wwe made carlito look bad for not acting like the rock. Oh yea and fuck you Punk marks who keep red repping me, Punk is garbage. Can't even do his GTS without botching someones nose up. Weak ass grease monkey. That's why he's jobbing every week on SD while Carlito is collecting pay checks from WWE's bullshit backstage 80s politics.

Definitely not a smart way to run a business since they haven't gotten any new draws since 2005....could have made Carlito one EASILY considering how massively over he was in 2006 compared to the current roster of never-will-be's but unless you want to sell your dignity, soul and respect to McMahon they want nothing to do with you.

The only thing i have against Carlito was becoming a lazy fuck. I wouldn't have gave up so quickly...but i guess he didn't care anymore.


----------



## Herr Wichtig (May 16, 2010)

Man, he should have let gone of that apple....

Seriously- if this thing doesn´t sound a bell
in his head to get to rehab the consequences
loom around the corner.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

The thing is, WWE isn't to blame, they gave him a great Push, he won the US Title in his Debut, and winning the IC Belt on his RAW Debut, being in the RAW Chamber and all, but Carlito was maybe to much spoiled being the Son of the 1314 time WWC Champion Carlos Colon, who is the Owner of the WWC and somehow having held more Belts than Matches. He bitched, he moaned, shooting on the Guy who basicly Runs a big part of the Show..it's stupid. You don't go to your boss and say what you want, it doesn't work like that, he pretty much let himself go, and often you saw he didn't care much about the Match. So altought Carlito is one of my all time Faves and i really would like him to suceed, it's his own Fault, this has nothing to do with Drugs, he probably just wanted out, which i can understand, after he screwed it, there was never a Chance he was gonna be pushed, i hope he comes to TNA, with a better Attitude.


----------



## Carlito1 (Jun 7, 2009)

fuck im gonna miss carlito. think they coulda used him better


----------



## Hayabusasc (Dec 19, 2009)

RKO1988 said:


> wrong, people should be called out on their bullshit. triple h is hardly any better than carlito. he's also overhyped by wwe and ISN'T the draw a lot of you tools on here think he is. Where are Triple H clothing sells or increased buyrates from main eventing a PPV?....oh right!
> 
> *Carlito isn't a 12 time champ in WWC, just a 2-3 time champ. *
> 
> ...


 * World Wrestling Council
o WWC World Heavyweight Championship (11 times)[6]
o WWC World Tag Team Championship (2 times) – with Eddie Colón (1) and Konnan (1)[50]

All i had to do was go on Wikipedia to find that, mate if you want to get people to respect your opinions, atleast make sure they are factually correct.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hayabusasc said:


> * World Wrestling Council
> o WWC World Heavyweight Championship (11 times)[6]
> o WWC World Tag Team Championship (2 times) – with Eddie Colón (1) and Konnan (1)[50]
> 
> All i had to do was go on Wikipedia to find that, mate if you want to get people to respect your opinions, atleast make sure they are factually correct.


I don't want my opinions respected. Not from little tools like yourself. I could care less.

I know Carlito and even Benjamin had potential to be great things but WWE had no idea how to utilize such great talent and missed out while you dumb fucking little shits were being little baby dick ...s for not supporting them but instead supporting boring fucks like CM Chump and Shameus. What has Shameus done? Shame Us...INDEED.

It doesn't take a genius to know Carlito and Benjamin>>>>>Shameus,Swagger the uncredible jobber and Macintosh. Keep jumping through WWEs hoops tools. If these are your ideas on great superstars and potential draws than each and every one of you have shit taste on what a good pro wrestler is. I surpass you all in that aspect easily. WWE and all of you dropped the ball and are left with second best. Enjoy your Mediocre future, WWE.


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

RKO1988 said:


> I don't want my opinions respected. Not from little tools like yourself. I could care less.
> 
> I know Carlito and even Benjamin had potential to be great things but WWE had no idea how to utilize such great talent and missed out while you dumb fucking little shits were being little baby dick ...s for not supporting them but instead supporting boring fucks like CM Chump and Shameus. What has Shameus done? Shame Us...INDEED.
> 
> It doesn't take a genius to know Carlito and Benjamin>>>>>Shameus,Swagger the uncredible jobber and Macintosh. Keep jumping through WWEs hoops tools. If these are your ideas on great superstars and potential draws than each and every one of you have shit taste on what a good pro wrestler is. I surpass you all in that aspect easily. WWE and all of you dropped the ball and are left with second best. Enjoy your Mediocre future, WWE.



haha butt hurt much?

Those terrible names you made up are really not funny, stop using them.

You seem INCREDIBLY bitter but lets face it, Carlito had a shitty attitude (just about to get a push as a heel and he decides to take drugs and refuse rehab thus fucking up his and his brothers career) and since Wrestlemania 25 he couldn't get over at ALL. The Colons came out to silence, nobody cared when he turned on Primo and his entire heel run was terrible.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Who cares what Sheamus has done, its irrelevant. What has Carlito done? He's been irrelevant for a good 3 years now, even when he was a tag team champion with his brother he was still irrelevant. Now sure you can blame that on bad booking until the end of time, fact is, Carlito was pushed strong when he debuted, he even was the last man eliminated in an elimination chamber for the WWE title, something went wrong, whether it was politics or Carlito being lazy, had he been such a great overall performer I'm sure he would of found a way to rise back up.


----------



## Y2Jericho™ (Nov 19, 2008)

Centigold said:


> What did Carlito say about HHH?


This was one of the things he said. After some time after that
Carlito jobbed to Hornswoggle, wrestled Tara, Wrestled Kelly Kelly and pretty much hasn't won many singles matches. Not too long losing to A NXT rookie while being excluded again from Wrestlemania.
The key part is that Carlito is jobbing consistently. Coincidence? I doubt it. 



> "Cena, Even though many here hate him, many of you don't know how much he works and how much he adores his fans.You only watch him in Television and I realize that Cena is being put through your mouths, eyes and ears, but at the same time you have to appreciate his effort and everything he does, not just what he does inside the ring. He's always doing promotions world wide, he has few days off, he dedicates all to the fans. For as much as people hate Cena you have to respect him.
> 
> "I've never seen Triple H doing promotions unless its something big like Wrestlemania. I don't see him traveling to chile, Paraguay, and places like that, he's always comfy in his house, does that indicate he gives you one hundred percent, who would not.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

That's dedication right there! I actually couldn't believe the reason, just feel for Primo cuz he is screwed!


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Y2Jericho™;8437388 said:


> This was one of the things he said. After some time after that
> Carlito jobbed to Hornswoggle, wrestled Tara, Wrestled Kelly Kelly and pretty much hasn't won many singles matches. Not too long losing to A NXT rookie while being excluded again from Wrestlemania.
> The key part is that Carlito is jobbing consistently. Coincidence? I doubt it.


Triple H has been gutter trash since 2002 and only puts on good matches when his butt buddy HBGay was around. If it wasn't HBGay though he usually would put on awful to mediocre matches with everyone else save for Cena and Jeff...and he buried Jeff on the mic. 

Fact is Carlito>>>>Triple Me, Me, Me! Triple H couldn't handle the truth from a fellow worker so he became butthurt and sabotaged Carlito's career. Carlito was already getting a better reaction than Triple H in 2005-2006. He was obviously threatened by him. He did the same to Y2J, Goldberg, Booker, Stiener, RVD and just about anyone else that was more over than his outdated ass gimmick that stopped being cool at the turn of the century.

If we're lucky Triple H will cheat on Steph soon, she's aging badly. 33-34 and she looks 45 hitting up 50. Trips is definitely going to smash a few divas on the side and get caught before its said and done.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

> "Cena, Even though many here hate him, many of you don't know how much he works and how much he adores his fans.You only watch him in Television and I realize that Cena is being put through your mouths, eyes and ears, but at the same time you have to appreciate his effort and everything he does, not just what he does inside the ring. He's always doing promotions world wide, he has few days off, he dedicates all to the fans. For as much as people hate Cena you have to respect him.
> 
> "I've never seen Triple H doing promotions unless its something big like Wrestlemania. I don't see him traveling to chile, Paraguay, and places like that, he's always comfy in his house, does that indicate he gives you one hundred percent, who would not.


^^ "Ether, the shit that makes your soul burn slow" 

HHH probably took that paragraph to heart a little bit too much.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't know if this has come up in the thread so far but does anyone else think this is a work? Afterall, Umaga was released for the same reason but compare the information in the 2 articles:

Carlito

Umaga

Now I admit that, in light of the events that followed Umaga's release WWE may be more motivated to make it clear how seriously they take the policy but isn't it possible that they're trying out a storyline where Carlito's attitude gets him fired. There were rumours of a Latino stable recently and this feels like a set-up to that somehow.

And no, I'm not Jesse Ventura :lmao


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

What does it matter what Carlito said and such?? That isnt the point now is it.

The guy did drugs, got caught, refused rehab and got fired. Simple as that. 
Not much different then any other workplace. 

And again, who knows what Carlito took anyway. Seems to be more then just steroids if he was being forced to rehab.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

> WWE fired Carlito yesterday for an alleged Wellness Program violation and subsequent refusal to enter rehab. The report on WWE.com noted that his termination followed a first violation of the program. However, WWE sources indicate that Carlito did not fail a drug test but instead was fired after he arrived at Monday’s RAW in Toronto and management felt that he was unfit to perform. According to Dave Meltzer, everything went down on Monday and drug test results wouldn't have been available at the time Carlito's release was announced.


Source:F4WONLINE.com

So according to Meltzer...it sounds like Carlito allegedly showed up to work drunk, high or otherwise intoxicated and was fired on the spot.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

nocturnalg said:


> Source:F4WONLINE.com
> 
> So according to Meltzer...it sounds like Carlito allegedly showed up to work drunk, high or otherwise intoxicated and was fired on the spot.


If that was the case, then it was 100% the right decision. Carlito :no:


----------



## Y2Jericho™ (Nov 19, 2008)

Mr.Styles said:


> Everybody likes to think of Vince and the WWE as some evil empire, when really they're not. Vince does more for his employees then almost any employer out there. He offers to pay for their rehab, how many other employers can say they do that much for their employees?


No Vince is a Saint. I said it before he's Darth Vader.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

If what Meltzer's saying is true then I don't see how anybody can even try and defend Carlito.

If anyone one of us turned up to work high or intoxicated we'd lose our job on the spot. We wouldn't get the luxury of going to rehab to get ourselves sorted out like this moron had.


----------



## Y2Jericho™ (Nov 19, 2008)

hinton9 said:


> If what Meltzer's saying is true then I don't see how anybody can even try and defend Carlito.
> 
> If anyone one of us turned up to work high or intoxicated we'd lose our job on the spot. We wouldn't get the luxury of going to rehab to get ourselves sorted out like this moron had.


Carlito probably did it intentionally. He's been wanting out for a long time now. He stayed, but around for a while but he was losing every time.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

nocturnalg said:


> Source:F4WONLINE.com
> 
> So according to Meltzer...it sounds like Carlito allegedly showed up to work drunk, high or otherwise intoxicated and was fired on the spot.



O_O

I....um....well....


sure he had a good reason......um......uhhhh....

I feel like a....


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i remember reading how alicia fox and jack swagger once came to a house show(or fcw event) smelling like marijuana and they were told to home.

it was before the marijuana rule.

wwe doesn't take crap from performers who don't show up themselves. come on carlito, you're not a kid ... you're 32 years old. have fun with your future, smfh


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

peepoholic said:


> I don't know if this has come up in the thread so far but does anyone else think this is a work? Afterall, Umaga was released for the same reason but compare the information in the 2 articles:
> 
> Carlito
> 
> ...


I find it odd that this is the first slide on the WWE homepage when they usually just stick releases at the bottom in the WWE news section. New Straight Edge member?


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

It's a real shame because Carlito has some real talent. His match with Morrison on Superstars recently blew me away and it just showed that he could do great things, but if the rumors are true, his attitude is awful and he didn't really give a crap. If he showed up to a show intoxicated in some way, then WWE made the right decision. They don't need that kind of crap in the company.

Shame to see a potentially great career go down the drain, but it is what it is.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

you know they really hate him when they don't even wish him the best in his future endeavors


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> I find it odd that this is the first slide on the WWE homepage when they usually just stick releases at the bottom in the WWE news section. New Straight Edge member?


Gotta admit, I thought it was strange when I saw it as the main headline on WWE.COM. I didn't make that connection, but it makes sense.

I doubt it is but if this is a work then major credit to WWE because they've got all of us!


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

I really don't think it's a work because it wouldn't really make any sense. They just put Carlito back with Primo as a tag team on RAW and being that the Draft was only a few weeks ago, I don't see why they would want to send Carlito over to the SD brand now. If they wanted to do it, they would have just done it in the Draft. Carlito won't be joining the SES.

Also, WWE wouldn't use their Wellness Policy for a storyline because it would bring heat on them. No doubt that there is someone out there who would attack them for "making a joke of the system" and try to harm the integrity and credibility of the whole thing. Any major journalist would have a field day with that. No doubt Carlito is top news because he was one of their more popular mid-card stars and they want to make sure all WWE fans know it. It's a way to send a message to other Superstars that they aren't fooling around with this system - that they will tell the world and embarrass them - and it's also something to show the media. If you want to look at it in a cynical way, they also could have done it as a way to harm the reputation of Carlito should he decide to go to a different promotion.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Well Carlito, welcome to TNA the WWE rehab program. I'm kind of glad Carlito is gone, this way Primo can be a singles competitor (if they even push him) and Carlito can show off his talents somewhere that will actually showcase them. It's a win/win. 

Always thought Carlito never belonged in the WWE, never have.


----------



## Tanim™ (Nov 18, 2008)

Mack Dolla Bill said:


> Well Carlito, welcome to TNA the WWE rehab program. I'm kind of glad Carlito is gone, this way Primo can be a singles competitor (if they even push him) and Carlito can show off his talents somewhere that will actually showcase them. It's a win/win.
> 
> Always thought Carlito never belonged in the WWE, never have.


Primo will likely team up with his cousin thats currently has a WWE development contract.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ahwel, I like the guy, but I can't say I'm gunna miss him.


----------



## Tanim™ (Nov 18, 2008)

He was barely on TV and when he was he was losing. Only wins he got were on the tag team division where his brother would get the pin.

The Brian Kendrick def. Carlito
Evan Bourne & Hornswoggle def. Chavo Guerrero & Carlito
Christian & Heath Slater def. Carlito & Michael Tarver
Heath Slater def. Carlito
Chris Masters def. Carlito
Carlito vs. Kelly Kelly (No Contest)
Hornswoggle def. Carlito

He fought Hornswoggle several other times in tag team matches, teaming with Chavo Guerrero who is also being buried and not giving much T.V. time.


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

So he gets suspended one time and gets fired for it? That's bs!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> I find it odd that this is the first slide on the WWE homepage when they usually just stick releases at the bottom in the WWE news section. New Straight Edge member?


You're right it is very odd. Maybe it is a work...


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

hinton9 said:


> Gotta admit, I thought it was strange when I saw it as the main headline on WWE.COM. I didn't make that connection, but it makes sense.
> 
> I doubt it is but if this is a work then major credit to WWE because they've got all of us!


Yeah, there are alot of weird things about this release. I hope it is a work but I still believe this is legit.

I'd mark to see him in drunk in Raw segments trying to get back into the building. Eventually we see him show up in the middle of a Smackdown ring bald.

But yeah,
1. Front page toplisted story on WWE.com
2. No well wishing on future endevours
3. Released when drug test results are weren't available
4. John Cena posted about it on his offical kayfable twitter

Also has that whole "If I'm not drafted I quit" thing going on.
Whatever, I still expect to see him somewhere else in 3 months.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

Twister Of Fate said:


> Also, WWE wouldn't use their Wellness Policy for a storyline because it would bring heat on them. No doubt that there is someone out there who would attack them for "making a joke of the system" and try to harm the integrity and credibility of the whole thing. Any major journalist would have a field day with that. No doubt Carlito is top news because he was one of their more popular mid-card stars and they want to make sure all WWE fans know it. It's a way to send a message to other Superstars that they aren't fooling around with this system - that they will tell the world and embarrass them - and it's also something to show the media. If you want to look at it in a cynical way, they also could have done it as a way to harm the reputation of Carlito should he decide to go to a different promotion.


All very good points. I think you've hit the nail on the head with your last sentence. The most likely thing is that they've put it on there to make him look bad on his way out of the company. To be honest, if Meltzer's story is true then I don't blame them.

It would still be amazing though if it does turn out to be a work, however unlikely that is.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Nightmare_SE said:


> You're right it is very odd. Maybe it is a work...


Why would it be a work? If it was someone well known like Mr. Kennedy when he got released then it might be a possibility. However, Carlito hasn't done anything noteworthy in years. It would be pointless.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Its also kind of ironic that he gets released right after Scott Hall gets arrested. I've always seen Carlito's gimmick to somewhat of a mordern day poor-man's rehash of Razor Ramon. Their initial vignettes are very similar.





At the 0:48 mark



> Why would it be a work? If it was someone well known like Mr. Kennedy when he got released then it might be a possibility. However, Carlito hasn't done anything noteworthy in years. It would be pointless.


Maybe to spark some interest into his character? Like a previous poster said, this could be used to get him into the SES, one problem though, Carlito and Punk have heat with each other...


----------



## Chain Gang (Jan 27, 2005)

rcc said:


> What a bullshit excuse to release him. This just brings into question the credibility of the wellness program. Carlito has his first strike and refuses rehab, so is sacked? Yet that walking, talking piece of Crystal Meth known as Jeff Hardy fails the test for the second time and doesn't have to go to rehab. As far as I'm concerned, the wellness program has zero credibility while one thing applies for one person and doesn't apply for the other.


I agree with this. It's like they were waiting for Carlito to fail a test so they could use that as an excuse to release him.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Meltzer is reporting that Carlitos release probably had something to do with what happened on Monday. And it was not a drug test failure. According to WWE sources Carlito showed up and they felt he was incapable of performing. Carlito was pretty much fired on the spot. Carlito might have been able to stay if he had accepted the rehab offer, but he declined.

Possible scenarios is that Carlito showed up to the show either intoxicated, high﻿ or something.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

Chain Gang said:


> I agree with this. It's like they were waiting for Carlito to fail a test so they could use that as an excuse to release him.


If they wanted to release him then why would they need an excuse? They release people all the time without giving a reason.


----------



## Sydney Aradi (Apr 11, 2010)

well there goes another WWE mid carder that had potential to be good. His skills were decent at best. I hope that he gets his act together. I see him goin to TNA soon but with TNA's roster cuts I doubt it'll happen.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Shad01 said:


> Fired for the first time failing a test? Its a conspiracy to help Linda McMahon in her campaign. Just to tell people that its there and it works.


He refused rehab. That's why he got fired. If he accepted it, he would still be employed.

On the other hand, Jeff Hardy has never gone to rehab yet he never got released after failing twice...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

RKO1988 said:


> wrong, people should be called out on their bullshit. triple h is hardly any better than carlito. he's also overhyped by wwe and ISN'T the draw a lot of you tools on here think he is. Where are Triple H clothing sells or increased buyrates from main eventing a PPV?....oh right!
> 
> Carlito isn't a 12 time champ in WWC, just a 2-3 time champ.
> 
> ...


LMAO!! Now you're just beyond ridiculous. Jobbing every week on SD? Come on man...


----------



## K Double (Mar 16, 2010)

I hope you do well in another company, whether to have AAA or TNA


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WWE Champion John Cena wrote the following on Twitter yesterday regarding Carlito's release: "I am sad to hear the wwe has decided to release carlito. I always thought he could, and should have accomplished more than he did. I wish him the best."


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I just read what SpeedStick posted regarding Meltzers post,and if true all i have to say is WHAT THE FUCK? So let me get this straight the man shows up "unfit to perform" and you pull some bullshit about him failing a drug test to make him look bad? I thought TNA did stupid shit,but i swear to god if this is true this is the most fucked up thing the WWE has ever done.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Chain Gang said:


> I agree with this. It's like they were waiting for Carlito to fail a test so they could use that as an excuse to release him.


If Carlito did fail his drug test,then i'm still leaning towards him purposely failing to get out of his contract. He signed a long-term contract when he got called up to the Man Roster,and contracts like that are hell to get out of.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Victor_J said:


> I just read what SpeedStick posted regarding Meltzers post,and if true all i have to say is WHAT THE FUCK? So let me get this straight the man shows up "unfit to perform" and you pull some bullshit about him failing a drug test to make him look bad? I thought TNA did stupid shit,but i swear to god if this is true this is the most fucked up thing the WWE has ever done.



WWE never said he failed a drug test. They said he violated the Wellness Policy which includes a lot more then just drug tests, this includes being intoxicated at a show.


----------



## wrestlefanshop (Sep 28, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> I just read what SpeedStick posted regarding Meltzers post,and if true all i have to say is WHAT THE FUCK? So let me get this straight the man shows up "unfit to perform" and you pull some bullshit about him failing a drug test to make him look bad? I thought TNA did stupid shit,but i swear to god if this is true this is the most fucked up thing the WWE has ever done.



He came in unfit to perform could mean he was high on something and they wanted him to go to rehab and he said no and now he is gone. Think the same thing happened to Jeff Hardy back in 2003.

What I found funny was Shannon basically blaming WWE and said Carlito would have a main event spot at TNA.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh then that's not as big a deal then. I didn't realize intoxication was apart of the wellness.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

wrestlefanshop said:


> eee
> 
> He came in unfit to perform could mean he was high on something and they wanted him to go to rehab and he said no and now he is gone. Think the same thing happened to Jeff Hardy back in 2003.


Yeah it was the same with Jeff in 03. I'd imagine he was probably drunk like someone else pointed out.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Victor_J said:


> Oh then that's not as big a deal then. I didn't realize intoxication was apart of the wellness.


If it was alcohol, which is just speculation until confirmed. It would fall under this paragraph under the Wellness Policy



> 6. USE OF ALCOHOL
> WWE Talent are expected to be free of the influence of alcohol when performing for WWE. Accordingly, WWE Talent are prohibited from using or consuming alcohol at any time within a twelve hour period prior to any WWE event or WWE scheduled performance. Testing for the use of alcohol shall be for reasonable suspicion only as defined in Section 8A of this Policy. A positive test for alcohol shall subject WWE Talent to the penalties set forth in Section 15 C of this Policy and may also require evaluation for alcohol rehabilitation treatment.


Then its the same policy for possible drug use like Marijuana and such, a 12 hour period before the event.

The interesting thing though is that WWE wanted him to do rehab right away. 
If this was a isolated incident, then I dont see why WWE would have wanted him to go to rehab. This could be a case of that they have seen Carlito have some kind of problems with drugs/alochol before, but its never effected his wrestling until now. Maybe being the guy in the bar getting too drunk every time.

Just speculation of course. Im sure more rumours or "info" will come out soon enough.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

It's good he was let go .. He was misused so terribly , it was bad to see him wasted like that .. Primo on the other hand , deserves to be a jobber .. Carlito was much more talented than him .. His career is basically over , Primo should immediately ask for his release now and leave unless he wants to be Raw's resident jobber ..


----------



## The_Gizzame™ (Apr 11, 2007)

thelegendkiller said:


> Primo should immediately ask for his release now and leave unless he wants to be Raw's resident jobber ..



Fuck it, I'd still stay on RAW. I'd rather be paid to be a jobber on a world wide famous show, than be un-employed.

Oh yes, my pride has a price.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Some of you guys need to learn how to use the multi quote button or just edit your posts.


----------



## adricule6 (Feb 6, 2008)

In words of the almighty Goldberg: "Primo, you're next"


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Victor_J said:


> I just read what SpeedStick posted regarding Meltzers post,and if true all i have to say is WHAT THE FUCK? So let me get this straight the man shows up "unfit to perform" and you pull some bullshit about him failing a drug test to make him look bad? I thought TNA did stupid shit,but i swear to god if this is true this is the most fucked up thing the WWE has ever done.


How is that any different from them reporting that Carlito showed up to the show drunk or high out of his mind? They probably saved Carlito face, if anything. Showing up to your job incapacitated is worse than failing a drug test.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

-Mystery- said:


> How is that any different from them reporting that Carlito showed up to the show drunk or high out of his mind? They probably saved Carlito face, if anything. Showing up to your job incapacitated is worse than failing a drug test.





Exactly, what's missing out of this is that Carlito broke the rules. You show up to any job out there incapacitatted, that's your fault. This is beyond how he was used in the WWE because that has nothing to do with this.


----------



## Orion Pax (Nov 17, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> WWE Champion John Cena wrote the following on Twitter yesterday regarding Carlito's release: "I am sad to hear the wwe has decided to release carlito. I always thought he could, and should have accomplished more than he did. I wish him the best."


John Cena was involved in a great part of Carlitos early success. Even the Big show felt Carlito was going to be a major star. For that matter even the WWE realized Carlito was full of potential to be a future world champion.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

RKO1988 said:


> Those Carlito chants are louder than anything CM Chump has ever received since he stepped foot in the WWE.


Cut to about 2 minutes in
Cut to 2:29

That's just two clips. Carlito didn't even get the biggest pop _on his own team_ in that video.


----------



## Orion Pax (Nov 17, 2008)

TheRealThing said:


> Cut to about 2 minutes in
> Cut to 2:29
> 
> That's just two clips. Carlito didn't even get the biggest pop _on his own team_ in that video.


Carlito got major pops in many shows however, that was three years ago.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

i think this is about four years too late


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I certainly haven't read this entire thread, but I must say I'm pretty amazed that Carlito's release warrants 30+ pages.


----------



## Rated R StaR (Dec 12, 2008)

MrMister said:


> I certainly haven't read this entire thread, but I must say I'm pretty amazed that Carlito's release warrants 30+ pages.


I'm not surprise Carlito was pretty popular and many fans still remember how cool he was.lol


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

What a shame


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Carlito fans have always irked me in general, but this thread... wow.

Seriously glad I won't have to read anymore posts from people claiming how good he is now that he's gone and will likely go back to Puerto Rico. Glad WWE finally put his fledgling career out of it's misery.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

if carlito indeed has a drug problem or something, he needs to get help before he joins the LONG list of wrestlers that have passed on way too soon.


----------



## Scandall (Sep 10, 2007)

Carlito is an ass.


----------



## killafilla (May 14, 2010)

Some are really butthurt about this.

Carlito instead of reforming himself and becoming a millionaire main eventer like HHH, CM Punk, Orton etc did he sulked for five years. Ive no sympathy.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm surprised it took this long for him to get released, the guy had done nothing since 2006.


----------



## ChanchoLibre (Nov 30, 2008)

Inertia said:


> I'm surprised it took this long for him to get released, the guy had done nothing since 2006.


Thats be cause he made some comments about Triple H so he started jobbing to Hornswoggle, wrestling Divas and taken off camera.


----------



## killafilla (May 14, 2010)

ChanchoLibre said:


> Thats be cause he made some comments about Triple H so he started jobbing to Hornswoggle, wrestling Divas and taken off camera.


Strange chronology


----------



## ChanchoLibre (Nov 30, 2008)

killafilla said:


> Strange chronology


 It's a quick recap of his past 3 years.


----------



## killafilla (May 14, 2010)

ChanchoLibre said:


> It's a quick recap of his past 3 years.


But isnt remotely accurate Carilto made those comments mid 2008. Carlito's attitude was an issue long before that WWE scripted this promo on him to humilate him on TV:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57HbCGhhL7o


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

He could have been something big in the WWE, yet WWE booking team fucking up, plus him now fucking up means hopefully he can become something special in that other joke of a company.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

My thing is, if you are gonna fire him for refusing rehab then fire everyone who refuses rehab, I personally feel there are a few employed WWE superstars who have refused it and in return, WWE turned their head, gave em a slap on the wrist and let them keep their job..Just my my feeling tho


----------



## killafilla (May 14, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> My thing is, if you are gonna fire him for refusing rehab then fire everyone who refuses rehab, *I personally feel there *are a few employed WWE superstars who have refused it and in return, WWE turned their head, gave em a slap on the wrist and let them keep their job..Just my my feeling tho


This makes NO logical sense.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

killafilla said:


> This makes NO logical sense.


So you dont believe that a few of WWE's top stars have taken some kind of drug and WWE requested rehab and they've turned it down and not been fired?


----------



## killafilla (May 14, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> So you dont believe that a few of WWE's top stars have taken some kind of drug and WWE requested rehab and they've turned it down and not been fired?


No, Rey went to rehab for example. Umaga, Hardy and Angle refused rehab and were let go. All top stars.

So where is your proof?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

killafilla said:


> No, Rey went to rehab for example. Umaga, Hardy and Angle refused rehab and were let go. All top stars.
> 
> So where is your proof?


I dont have proof, I just said I PERSONALLY FEEL not that I know for a fact that WWE is doing that..I feel guys such as Orton were given slaps on the wrists with fines & suspensions rather than a firing..


----------



## killafilla (May 14, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> I dont have proof, I just said I PERSONALLY FEEL not that I know for a fact that WWE is doing that..I feel guys such as Orton were given slaps on the wrists with fines & suspensions rather than a firing..


How can you feel something like this? Again odd. Where was your affective experience?

Orton went to anger management and didnt reach three strikes.


----------



## VEXONE (Dec 12, 2008)

killafilla said:


> How can you feel something like this? Again odd. Where was your affective experience?
> 
> Orton went to anger management and didnt reach three strikes.


cover up. do you really believe they would risk having Orton leave?
Through out the history of wrestling most of the top stars are always protected.


----------



## killafilla (May 14, 2010)

VEXONE said:


> cover up. do you really believe they would risk having Orton leave?
> Through out the history of wrestling most of the top stars are always protected.


Except for Rey, Hardy, Angle, Umaga of course


----------



## VEXONE (Dec 12, 2008)

killafilla said:


> But isnt remotely accurate Carilto made those comments mid 2008. Carlito's attitude was an issue long before that WWE scripted this promo on him to humilate him on TV:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57HbCGhhL7o


I'm not going into much detail, but I'm sure they looked for other excuses on how to hold him back. Thats the worse excuse I've ever heard in wrestling. Carlito knows the political game, he didn't needed to be there long enough to figure that out.


----------



## killafilla (May 14, 2010)

VEXONE said:


> I'm not going into much detail, but I'm sure they looked for other excuses on how to hold him back. Thats the worse excuse I've ever heard in wrestling. Carlito knows the political game, he didn't needed to be there long enough to figure that out.


Ive no idea what you are talking about and you are quoting my post.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

killafilla said:


> How can you feel something like this? Again odd. Where was your affective experience?
> 
> Orton went to anger management and didnt reach three strikes.


Carlito didnt reach 3 strikes either; I believe this is his 1st strike..What does Orton going to anger management have to do with him taking drugs? lol..Thats not drug rehab

WWE tried to cover up one of Ortons drug issues years ago so anything is possible...once again, all im saying is if how they handled the Carlito situation is how they handle ALL situations then im ok..But if a top guy refuses rehab and WWE doesnt fire him then in my eyes, whats the point? You dont want Carlito, then just fire him, dont look for something to hide behind


----------



## killafilla (May 14, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> Carlito didnt reach 3 strikes either; I believe this is his 1st strike..What does Orton going to anger management have to do with him taking drugs? lol..Thats not drug rehab


Way to confuse two issues here.



HeatWave said:


> WWE tried to cover up one of Ortons drug issues years ago so anything is possible...once again, all im saying is if how they handled the Carlito situation is how they handle ALL situations then im ok..But if a top guy refuses rehab and WWE doesnt fire him then in my eyes, whats the point?


They covered up Orton's drugs issues as it was tied to mental illness. They do handle all situations like they do Carlito.



HeatWave said:


> You dont want Carlito, then just fire him, dont look for something to hide behind


So they are hiding behind him turning up drunk/high?


----------



## Rated R StaR (Dec 12, 2008)

killafilla said:


> Except for Rey, Hardy, Angle, Umaga of course


All those wrestlers were giving more chances. No comparison.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

Carlito in TNA... maybe he can team up with Jezuz again, stab the Champion in a bar, and then try to pass it off as a brand new storyline.


----------



## killafilla (May 14, 2010)

Rated R StaR said:


> All those wrestlers were giving more chances. No comparison.


Angle?
Umaga?

fpalm


----------



## CrazySauce (Jan 22, 2007)

Anyone notice that his profile is still there under RAW superstars? Don't they usually take those down immediately?


----------



## Rated R StaR (Dec 12, 2008)

CrazySauce said:


> Anyone notice that his profile is still there under RAW superstars? Don't they usually take those down immediately?


Not really, Micky James profile was still there for several days more after her release. 

Too bad Carlito's gone. He was able to put on a hell of a show both on the mic and wrestling. I still remember some of his matches with Orton, Benjamin, Jeff Hardy, etc. He was awesome and his finisher is as good as the RKO.


----------



## killafilla (May 14, 2010)

Going by what Bryan Alverez said WWE sounded genuinely concerned about Carlito and in their calls for him to go to rehab


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

His own fault, but still a shame either way


----------



## Tanim™ (Nov 18, 2008)

FingazUk said:


> His own fault, but still a shame either way


Only in part. The WWE have been jobbing for a long time now. He was going nowhere soon. He had more reasons to leave than to stay.
He made some comments and was paying the price for over 3 years now.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Tanim™ said:


> Only in part. The WWE have been jobbing for a long time now. He was going nowhere soon. He had more reasons to leave than to stay.
> He made some comments and was paying the price for over 3 years now.



I know what you mean, but being a constant jobber is no excuse to do drugs and refuse rehab etc...The guy was still getting a paycheck from WWE, so he should of done what his boss told him to do...Simple as that really.


----------



## CrazySauce (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm glad he has a chance to go to TNA and possibly become a bigger star, but it saddens me to hear that there is some sort of drug issue involved. I seriously wonder whether he did it on purpose to get out of his contract.


----------



## Quackendriver (May 13, 2010)

really? that well xD


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh well.


----------



## Abhay. (Dec 16, 2008)

*Carlito's Dad Tells His Son to Reconsider and return to WWE RAW*

Carlito's Dad Clarifies His Son's Release from WWE Raw... complete details

From:
http://www.primerahora.com/carlosco...odelawwefueporabusodemedicamentos-389347.html



> The Father of Carlito Caribbean Cool and wrestling promoter Carlos Colon confirms today Monday to Primerhora(newspaper) that the suspension and subsequent release of his first born son from the WWE had nothing to do with using illegal drugs, but for the abusive use of pain killers.
> 
> I want to make it clear that Carly was not suspended for the use of cocaine nor heroin or marijuana, but for the abusive use of pharmacist pain killers this is not something uncommon within wrestlers, do to the pain caused by the falls, hits combined with the constant traveling.
> 
> ...


Old articles points out to other wrestlers who used pain killers.
WWE suspends 10 for violating policy that requires drug tests
http://www.pwmania.com/newsarticle.php?page=190520875




> World Wrestling Entertainment, under fire since one of its top stars was involved in a double-murder suicide, announced the suspension of 10 of its wrestlers on Thursday.
> They are being suspended for violating the WWE's "wellness policy."
> WWE did not release the names of those suspended. A source close to the investigation said that WWE was told that the following wrestlers were among the clients of one of the pharmacies under investigation, Signature of Orlando: Shoichi Funaki, Dave Bautista, Adam "Edge" Copeland, Chris "Masters" Mordetsky, John "Johnny Nitro" Hennigan, and Shane Helms.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Carlito's Dad Tells His Son to Reconsider and return to WWE RAW*

Don't Dumb Carlito Please take the offer TT_TT


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Carlito's Dad Tells His Son to Reconsider and return to WWE RAW*

come baaack


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Carlito's Dad Tells His Son to Reconsider and return to WWE RAW*

He should join he SES. It would help with his drug problem and he could take the losses instead of CM Punk, killing two birds with one stone.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Carlito's Dad Tells His Son to Reconsider and return to WWE RAW*

Carlito is garbage. I can't believe people actually saw him as a main eventer.


----------



## Abhay. (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Carlito's Dad Tells His Son to Reconsider and return to WWE RAW*



Carcass said:


> He should join he SES. It would help with his drug problem and he could take the losses instead of CM Punk, killing two birds with one stone.


Theres a good story for it. Having CM Punk save him, but the SES already has enough members if you take into consideration the hooted wrestler.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Carlito's Dad Tells His Son to Reconsider and return to WWE RAW*

I hope he takes the help he needs. Listen to your father, Junior.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Carlito's Dad Tells His Son to Reconsider and return to WWE RAW*

Soo sad I hope they convince him to come back
He seems to have a real problem
Maybe the WWE can give the guy a lighter schedule as well


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Carlito's Dad Tells His Son to Reconsider and return to WWE RAW*

Hope he makes it through. He does have talent, and isn't bad on the mic.


----------



## Abhay. (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Carlito's Dad Tells His Son to Reconsider and return to WWE RAW*



Theproof said:


> Carlito is garbage. I can't believe people actually saw him as a main eventer.


The WWE saw him as a main eventer They felt the same way about Edge before he even got in a WWE ring. Its not about Carlitos talent, but about his patience, cause most smaller guys have to learn to wait or else they have to pay the piper. MVP got anxious wanting to be World Champ, but what he got in return was a losing streak of twenty matches.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Carlito's Dad Tells His Son to Reconsider and return to WWE RAW*



Theproof said:


> Carlito is garbage. I can't believe people actually saw him as a main eventer.


Better than Shit Kash.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Carlito's Dad Tells His Son to Reconsider and return to WWE RAW*



Theproof said:


> Carlito is garbage. I can't believe people actually saw him as a main eventer.


You must not have seen much of him, then.

The thing about Carlito is that he's very good in the ring, on the mic, and with his character. He's got a lot of charisma and has an easily identifiable persona. A lot of people inside the business and out see main event potential in him; unfortunately, Carlito has just never given a fuck. That was the case with his WWE career, and that seems to be the case with his drug issue.

If Carlito became motivated, he could, should, and would be a main eventer. With the level of talent he has, it's really up to him.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Carlito's Dad Tells His Son to Reconsider and return to WWE RAW*

Ignore the Troll


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Carlito's Dad Tells His Son to Reconsider and return to WWE RAW*



Carcass said:


> He should join he SES. It would help with his drug problem and he could take the losses instead of CM Punk, killing two birds with one stone.


Bald carlito O_O that'd be the end of him lol. the afro is the only thing going for him really.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Carlito's Dad Tells His Son to Reconsider and return to WWE RAW*

He'd be a perfect addition for TNA 

Seriously, he should have taken the rehab offer just for the sake of his health, he's still fairly young to meet the same fate as previous deceased wrestlers mentioned in the article.


----------



## Abhay. (Dec 16, 2008)

How can anyone talk about the article if they can't find the thread. This is new news that talks a lot more than just his release. No doubt.

From: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/506023-carlito-released-35.html

Carlito's Dad Tells His Son to Reconsider and return to WWE RAW
Carlito's Dad Clarifies His Son's Release from WWE Raw... complete details

From:
http://www.primerahora.com/carloscol...os-389347.html




> The Father of Carlito Caribbean Cool and wrestling promoter Carlos Colon confirms today Monday to Primerhora(newspaper) that the suspension and subsequent release of his first born son from the WWE had nothing to do with using illegal drugs, but for the abusive use of pain killers.
> 
> I want to make it clear that Carly was not suspended for the use of cocaine nor heroin or marijuana, but for the abusive use of pharmacist pain killers this is not something uncommon within wrestlers, do to the pain caused by the falls, hits combined with the constant traveling.
> 
> ...


Old articles points out to other wrestlers who used pain killers.
WWE suspends 10 for violating policy that requires drug tests
http://www.pwmania.com/newsarticle.php?page=190520875


Quote:


> World Wrestling Entertainment, under fire since one of its top stars was involved in a double-murder suicide, announced the suspension of 10 of its wrestlers on Thursday.
> They are being suspended for violating the WWE's "wellness policy."
> WWE did not release the names of those suspended. A source close to the investigation said that WWE was told that the following wrestlers were among the clients of one of the pharmacies under investigation, Signature of Orlando: Shoichi Funaki, Dave Bautista, Adam "Edge" Copeland, Chris "Masters" Mordetsky, John "Johnny Nitro" Hennigan, and Shane Helms.


http://www.primerahora.com/XStatic/p...olon100524.jpg


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Carlito's Dad Tells His Son to Reconsider and return to WWE RAW*

Hope he takes the good road, and although I think he is talented, I also consider he is still in debt with WWE (his fans I mean) for not taking the few opportunities he has had and that WWE has not taken well care of him or has not given him more opportunities to show up appart from the ones in Superstars (Not sure in what position he was put in NXT, but appart from the first day throwing the apple on Slater, the rest was not that good) ... 

His finisher is not bad, he sounds like a good heel with the mic (insulting and facing up at least), he was a tag team champ with Primo... and what happened? They broke it up to make a feud with Primo that ended up in nothing good/interesting IMO...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I've ignored this thread up till now. 

Being a long time Carlito fan I can only be disappointed. I'm not really disappointed as much with his release as I am with how his career has turned out since 2007ish. You can say that he dug his own grave with his attitude and of course Carlito marks will come along saying he only spoke the truth and if he was being used properly he wouldn't have said anything blah blah blah. At the end of the day regardless he likely would have been better off to keep his mouth shut and lace up his boots each night and go out and make the most of whatever it was he was given. Ironically this ended up having nothing to do with his release though. 

A year ago Carlito fans probably would have rejoiced at this news knowing that Carlito would surely go to TNA and be a big player there. Can't really say that any Carlito fans want Carlito to go to TNA at this point. 

I'm hoping Carlito gets help. Regardless of if he does it under WWE or not he needs help to avoid being the next Umaga, Test etc.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

If Carlito was released why is hes bio still up on WWE.com Raw superstars page?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Carlito's dad said he was released due to a painkiller addiction. He also stated that doing the Backstabber was the main cause of the pain,because he had to pull his opponent's weight down on him. It's pretty sad news. Imo the WWE should have stepped in & forced Carlito to change his finisher to something less threatening to his career/back.


----------



## killafilla (May 14, 2010)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> If Carlito was released why is hes bio still up on WWE.com Raw superstars page?


As they havent taken it down yet.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> Carlito's dad said he was released due to a painkiller addiction. He also stated that doing the Backstabber was the main cause of the pain,because he had to pull his opponent's weight down on him. It's pretty sad news. Imo the WWE should have stepped in & forced Carlito to change his finisher to something less threatening to his career/back.


Isn't the codebreaker and the backstabber essentially the same in the way the moves are performed? Then again, with the codebreaker, the seller of the move wouldn't completely fall on the one performing it..


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Isn't the codebreaker and the backstabber essentially the same in the way the moves are performed? *Then again, with the codebreaker, the seller of the move wouldn't completely fall on the one performing it..*


Yeah that's the main difference. With the Codebreaker they can just lightly drop down like it isn't anything to it at all,but with the Backstabber all of the weight of the seller drops down kind of rough on the user.


----------



## RAGE91 (May 21, 2010)

Man I was fucking lookin forward to a Hart Dynasty and Colon feud until I heard Carlito got released. What a WRONG fuckin move by WWE.


----------



## killafilla (May 14, 2010)

RAGE91 said:


> Man I was fucking lookin forward to a Hart Dynasty and Colon feud until I heard Carlito got released. What a WRONG fuckin move by WWE.


Sorry firing a guy who is addicted to painkillers, who refused to go to rehab despite being asked three times = a WRONG fuckin move

Probably the single worst post Ive read on here.


----------



## NDZ (Nov 18, 2008)

killafilla said:


> Sorry firing a guy who is addicted to painkillers, who refused to go to rehab despite being asked three times = a WRONG fuckin move
> 
> Probably the single worst post Ive read on here.


You're just hating, and where in hell did you read he was asked three times to accept the rehabilitation program? Source needed.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> If Carlito was released why is hes bio still up on WWE.com Raw superstars page?


Incompetence most likely. At OTL they talked about Ted hiring th Colons to do his dirty work a few weeks back but deliberately avoided reffering to them by name. That's pretty typical of WWE and a strong indicator that he really has gone.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Victor_J said:


> Carlito's dad said he was released due to a painkiller addiction. He also stated that doing the Backstabber was the main cause of the pain,because he had to pull his opponent's weight down on him. It's pretty sad news. Imo the WWE should have stepped in & forced Carlito to change his finisher to something less threatening to his career/back.


Because despite how unover he was whenever he did the backstabber, people popped. All he has to do is backstabber a heel and he'd be an instantly over face. If they took that away from him....well its not like it got him a world title or anything. Maybe he does need a new finisher. But it can't be shit like Miz's finisher or Truths. Assuming he stays and takes WWE up on their rehab.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh well.


----------



## killafilla (May 14, 2010)

NDZ said:


> You're just hating, and where in hell did you read he was asked three times to accept the rehabilitation program? Source needed.


Hating on idiotic comments more like do you really expect WWE to hold on to someone who is endangering his life so they can have a little tag? Bryan Alverez said it yesterday on his radio show.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> Their cousin? You mean...Primo's _Primo?_


:lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Hope he gets help since that's a fairly common kind of addiction for guys in his position.

I'm sure he can clean up and make a nice return, but you can never be sure about anything when it comes to Carlito.


----------



## Blankman (Oct 28, 2008)

killafilla said:


> Hating on idiotic comments more like do you really expect WWE to hold on to someone who is endangering his life so they can have a little tag? Bryan Alverez said it yesterday on his radio show.


killafilla The Troll


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Good, it's about time. It's sad that worthless piece didn't even care about the job wwe gave him. He has been a nuisance for WWE for a while.
He has been wanting to get released, maybe he pushed the wellness policy on purpose.


----------



## Stone Cold X (Jun 26, 2002)

I see him going to TNA.


----------



## killafilla (May 14, 2010)

Blankman said:


> killafilla The Troll


How is this a troll?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/48...efused-to-give-him-time-off-and-more.html?p=1



> Thanks to Francisco Rosario for the following. ... Carlos Colon had the following to say to El Nuevo Dia (main Puerto Rico newspaper):
> 
> - Carlito did not go into rehab, but is no longer on pills since he’s pain-free (given that he’s not working).
> 
> ...


Carlito off pain pills. Glad to hear it. I hope he re-surfaces at a major company and doesn't have a problem with pills again.


Also, since the "Carlito's TNA theme" thread got locked in the TNA section by some idiot mod, I'll repost the video that someone posted there since it was that damn funny. :lmao





.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

RetepAdam. said:


> http://www.pwinsider.com/article/48...efused-to-give-him-time-off-and-more.html?p=1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god! That was shit on the stick funny!!!!
I've never seen anything this funny ever in my entire life!!

I'm the "idiot mod" that closed yet another ridiculous thread made by an amazing TNA member.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

That Carlito tron is hillarious ^ 

My thoughts on Carlito are pretty clear and that they should have used him better, the guy can go in the ring. I remember his match with Orton at Unforgiven 2006 was a three and a half / four star match. The guy can go on the microphone and has feuded with number of great stars, having main event experience such as being in an Elimination Chamber. The guy too was the IC champ on his first night on Raw and the US champ beating CENA! yes him on his first night on Smackdown!

I am not saying the guy should have been a ten time champion by now but he could have been used a bit better and not be Hornswaggle's trick boy like in 2007 when he banged his head in the wall trying to chase Hornswaggle. Palm/Face. He could have alteast made the IC division better then what it is now or the Tag division.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Oh my god! That was shit on the stick funny!!!!
> I've never seen anything this funny ever in my entire life!!
> 
> I'm the "idiot mod" that closed yet another ridiculous thread made by an amazing TNA member.


I wish I was a mod, so I could arbitrarily close threads because I don't find them interesting while others do.


----------



## snarrey (Jul 16, 2008)

It's funny that they waited until he was on pills to fire him. I would have given him the boot much sooner, not for pills, just because he plain damn sucks.


----------

